# Dulwich Hamlet 1-3 Bognor Regis - 8th October 16 - Trade Union Day



## Fingers (Sep 6, 2016)

The Football Club and the Trust are partnering up with HOPE not hate and ASLEF to bring you Trade Union Day where we will be commemorating the 80th anniversary of the Spanish Civil War and the battle of Cable Street.  On the day we will be raising funds for the International Brigade Memorial Trust.

See you there!

 

More below

Trade Union day on 8 October «  Dulwich Hamlet Supporters' Trust


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2016)

I'd just like to mention that I don't care about the Spanish Civil War or the battle of cable street.  I am also actively against The Train Drivers' Union.  So all in all - seems a bit odd and not at all related to our local community.  How very Clapton.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I'd just like to mention that I don't care about the Spanish Civil War or the battle of cable street.  I am also actively against The Train Drivers' Union.  So all in all - seems a bit odd and not at all related to our local community.  How very Clapton.


Entered in the files


----------



## Fingers (Sep 6, 2016)

It very much has an anti Fascist theme which is something the Club, the Trust and many of our supporters/wider community can get behind. Also many in our community will have relatives who went to Spain.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2016)

Fingers said:


> It very much has an anti Fascist theme which is something the Club, the Trust and many of our supporters/wider community can get behind. Also many in our community will have relatives who went to Spain.


Not sure what B.I.G will say to that


----------



## EDC (Sep 6, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Not sure what B.I.G will say to that


Don't tell him your name Michael.


----------



## EDC (Sep 6, 2016)

Fingers said:


> It very much has an anti Fascist theme which is something the Club, the Trust and many of our supporters/wider community can get behind. Also many in our community will have relatives who went to Spain.


I did and my wife's family ended up as refugees because if it.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2016)

Pete's dad went to Spain - in fact he was only telling me about it on Saturday - as much as I was interested - it doesn't mean I care about the anniversary of the Spanish Civil War.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Pete's dad went to Spain - in fact he was only telling me about it on Saturday - as much as I was interested - it doesn't mean I care about the anniversary of the Spanish Civil War.


Or about modern day train drivers


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Or about modern day train drivers



I dislike train drivers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I dislike train drivers.


Yes. Tell us about that.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 6, 2016)

I reckon there will be an angry mob of train divers waiting for you now mate! This could go pair shaped ha ha


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 6, 2016)

Curious.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2016)

orange.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 6, 2016)

Nothing against ASLEF, but the rest of it is a bit Clapton..


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 6, 2016)

It's politics of a very particular stripe, is this a road we really want to go down?.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 6, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's politics of a very particular stripe, is this a road we really want to go down?.


A valid question.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 6, 2016)

Is it any different to commemorating Remebrance Day?


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Is it any different to commemorating Remebrance Day?



Much as I don't particularly care for remembrance day, living in the real world tells us that they are commemorated to different levels.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2016)

Trade Union Day - I'm like WTF. Did anyone on the trust question this at all???


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 6, 2016)

People on both the left or the right, even people who are apolitical can mark remembrance day for some reason.


----------



## Mr Blobby (Sep 6, 2016)

The trust is a joke,disgraceful to its many members, who pushed for this anti fasist bullshit.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 6, 2016)

It is a joint day put on by the Trust and the Club as stated.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2016)

Mr Blobby said:


> The trust is a joke,disgraceful to its many members, who pushed for this anti fasist bullshit.



Hmmmm. Good first post though.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 6, 2016)

Welcome to Urban75 Mr Blobby


----------



## Mr Blobby (Sep 6, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Welcome to Urban75 Mr Blobby


 Thanks Mr Fingers, so can you answer the question please?


----------



## Fingers (Sep 6, 2016)

Mr Blobby said:


> Thanks Mr Fingers, so can you answer the question please?



The club and the Trust agreed the day. Any issues, please head to our contact page and drop us a line.

www.dhst.org.uk


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2016)

Mr Blobby said:


> The trust is a joke,disgraceful to its many members, who pushed for this anti fasist bullshit.



Tbf I thought that you had answered it with the first clause in this sentence and the lack of question mark.

You are really killing my point though and making me sad


----------



## Mr Blobby (Sep 6, 2016)

Fan owned, fan run club ,DHST = disaster . Anyway how many members do the trust have, can you at least answer that? Mr Fingers


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 6, 2016)

Mr Blobby said:


> Fan owned, fan run club ,DHST = disaster . Anyway how many members do the trust have, can you at least answer that? Mr Fingers



Iirc it's about 300

We have been getting 2000+ crowds and even then that doesn't account for fans that can't attend those games. So assuming 2000, the DHST speaks for less  than 20% of the fans.

Hope this helps


----------



## Mr Blobby (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks Mr Singh,most helpful.


----------



## YTC (Sep 6, 2016)

I, for one, am looking forward to the actual game of football.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2016)

YTC said:


> I, for one, am looking forward to the actual game of football.



I'm not. I'm not going. Anti-fascism. Ridiculous. I only wish someone could occasionally dissent when these things are still at the planning stage.


----------



## YTC (Sep 6, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I'm not. I'm not going. Anti-fascism. Ridiculous. I only wish someone could occasionally dissent when these things are still at the planning stage.



Does that mean I have to wear the bowtie and do the 50/50 for mishi? Fuck sake.


----------



## EDC (Sep 6, 2016)

Mr Blobby said:


> Fan owned, fan run club ,DHST = disaster .



What makes you think that?


----------



## Mr Blobby (Sep 6, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I'm not. I'm not going. Anti-fascism. Ridiculous. I only wish someone could occasionally dissent when these things are still at the planning stage.


Bognor , I'm out 

Maybe the trust might ask it's huge membership first before it aligns it's self to it's anti fascist stance.


----------



## EDC (Sep 6, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I'm not. I'm not going. .



Why not, you never miss a match my loyal supporting friend.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2016)

YTC said:


> Does that mean I have to wear the bowtie and do the 50/50 for mishi? Fuck sake.



Someone's got to wear the bow tie. I'm like Jesus! Pagham one step forward. Commemoration of the Spanish civil war - two steps back.

What is the matter with people?


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2016)

EDC said:


> Why not, you never miss a match my loyal supporting friend.



We should have a non-league dog day - who is picking these events?


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2016)

Mr Blobby said:


> Bognor , I'm out
> 
> Maybe the trust might ask it's huge membership first before it aligns it's self to it's anti fascist stance.



Or they could so what they think is right as a collective?


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2016)

EDC said:


> Why not, you never miss a match my loyal supporting friend.



I don't want to be associated with our stance as the new Clapton.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 6, 2016)

If you have any suggestions for events you can let us know through our website. We are always keen to listen to people's ideas.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2016)

Fingers said:


> If you have any suggestions for events you can let us know through our website. We are always keen to listen to people's ideas.



Non-league dog day. I'm going to tell you in person as well. I'm not going to email for such a self-evident good idea. Clapton are pro-cat.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2016)

Fingers said:


> If you have any suggestions for events you can let us know through our website. We are always keen to listen to people's ideas.



RMT to sponsor International Woman's day. That's a freebie too.


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 6, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> We should have a non-league dog day - who is picking these events?



Nah, too much risk of meeting a chihuahua. Little fuckers are evil.


----------



## EDC (Sep 6, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> We should have a non-league dog day - who is picking these events?



Probably more foxes around when the gates are locked.  They'll get pissed off at being usurped too.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 6, 2016)

Well I would love to see a non league dog day. Money raised goes to a local dogs home. I will put the idea forward. 

Mini Crufts at half time.


----------



## YTC (Sep 6, 2016)

Mr Blobby said:


> Bognor , I'm out
> 
> Maybe the trust might ask it's huge membership first before it aligns it's self to it's anti fascist stance.



I mean I don't think anyone, whether right or left, is really up for being 'Pro-Fascist'?

I think we can all agree that we're pro B.I.G wearing a bow tie with his pockets full of change, mind.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2016)

EDC said:


> Probably more foxes around when the gates are locked.  They'll get pissed off at being usurped too.



I saw a squirrel eat a sandwich once in the tree by the turnstiles. Probably had to eat it before it was confiscated by the stewards.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2016)

tonysingh said:


> Nah, too much risk of meeting a chihuahua. Little fuckers are evil.



I heard about your issues. But then I saw you in your pants too #knuckles


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2016)

Jet to host a millennium barn dance at Champion Hill.


----------



## magneze (Sep 6, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Jet to host a millennium barn dance at Champion Hill.


Jet Li? Jet from Gladiators? Jet the petrol station? All of the above?


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2016)

magneze said:


> Jet Li? Jet from Gladiators? Jet the petrol station? All of the above?



From Gladiators. Jet Li would not require it to be properly policed in order to prevent it turning into an all night rave.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2016)

YTC said:


> I mean I don't think anyone, whether right or left, is really up for being 'Pro-Fascist'?
> 
> I think we can all agree that we're pro B.I.G wearing a bow tie with his pockets full of change, mind.



In all seriousness, my beef is that we have gone out of our way to ally ourselves with a cause that is stretching our remit of local community.

It's also very unbecoming to make a big deal out of it and so very very Clapton.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> In all seriousness, my beef is that we have gone out of our way to ally ourselves with a cause that is stretching our remit of local community.
> 
> It's also very unbecoming to make a big deal out of it and so very very Clapton.



I'm embarrassed for us. Exactly what people accuse us of being.


----------



## YTC (Sep 6, 2016)

I'd have to agree. Trade Unions? Fine. Battle of Cable Street? Balked at that.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2016)

YTC said:


> I'd have to agree. Trade Unions? Fine. Battle of Cable Street? Balked at that.



I'm sad now. I've said my piece.

See you on Sat


----------



## Mr Blobby (Sep 6, 2016)

YTC said:
			
		

> I mean I don't think anyone, whether right or left, is really up for being 'Pro-Fascist'?
> 
> I think we can all agree that we're pro B.I.G wearing a bow tie with his pockets full of change, mind.


Ytc I'm not a fasc


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 6, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I heard about your issues. But then I saw you in your pants too #knuckles



If you ask Mishi he can show you some photos of me when I'm out of my pants too?


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2016)

tonysingh said:


> If you ask Mishi he can show you some photos of me when I'm out of my pants too?



I know you had a big snake.


----------



## Mr Blobby (Sep 6, 2016)

Sorry I'm not a fascist,  but why are DHST and the club commitee politicising  the club?
I'm  a Hamlet fan , fuck the politics


----------



## Fingers (Sep 6, 2016)

It is a Fundraiser for the IBMT. I am not sure that is any more political than one for the RBL.


----------



## Mr Blobby (Sep 6, 2016)

Ok Mr Fingers,  political bullshit , represent  your members!


----------



## Fingers (Sep 6, 2016)

If you are a member and have an issue you are always welcome to discuss it with the Trust.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2016)

Fingers said:


> It is a Fundraiser for the IBMT. I am not sure that is any more political than one for the RBL.



Jesus fingers. Assuming I have my acronyms right. And taking into account I never wear a poppy because I don't care.

The Royal British Legion and the IBMT have very different status in terms of attitudes in Britain.


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 6, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I know you had a big snake.



Had? HAD? Still do mate. 



Mr Blobby said:


> Sorry I'm not a fascist,  but why are DHST and the club commitee politicising  the club?
> I'm  a Hamlet fan , fuck the politics



Don't apologise for being a fascist. 

We've been politicised for a while now. It's a bit disappointing, even more so when loyal Hamlet fans are hounded out of voluntary positions for not toeing the line and so forth.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2016)

tonysingh said:


> Had? HAD? Still do mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't want to assume. Those big snakes can take a lot of looking after as you get older


----------



## Mr Blobby (Sep 6, 2016)

[QUOtotally  onysingh, post: 14689244, member: 64784"]Had? HAD? Still do mate. 



Don't apologise for being a fascist. 

We've been politicised for a while now. It's a bit disappointing, even more so when loyal Hamlet fans are hounded out of voluntary positions for not toeing the line and so forth.[/QUOTE]
Yes total


----------



## Fingers (Sep 6, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Jesus fingers. Assuming I have my acronyms right. And taking into account I never wear a poppy because I don't care.
> 
> The Royal British Legion and the IBMT have very different status in terms of attitudes in Britain.


Is one liked or disliked more than the other?


----------



## Fingers (Sep 6, 2016)

tonysingh said:


> Had? HAD? Still do mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not quite sure that is a very accurate representation of the situation with the stewards.  There is already a thread to discuss that.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Is one liked or disliked more than the other?



One is part of the fabric of society and one is only heard of by a minority. I don't care for either but at the same time I understand that collecting for one is seen as acceptable to the majority, and associating with the other is seen as a political statement.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 6, 2016)

I would say a number of Dulwich fans I have spoken who had relatives go out there also treat it as part of the fabric of society. 

I guess if one wants to make it political one will.


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 6, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Not quite sure that is a very accurate representation of the situation with the stewards.  There is already a thread to discuss that.



I wasn't talking about the stewards, I think the club did absolutely the right thing in that regard but just handled the PR side poorly is all.

I was referring to an incident from a while back.

However, it is worth pointing out that a lot of this community outreach stuff is brilliant. It's a moral obligation for a football club like ours in my opinion and it also has the wider benefit of making our new ground much more likely to get approved. That, as I said, is excellent stuff. However there is a darker side to it imho. There is a very left wing agenda being pushed by certain elements with some appeals or issues being so overtly pushed that it feels like we're being browbeaten into supporting them. Utter anything that disagrees with that and you're a ripe target for bullying.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2016)

Fingers said:


> I would say a number of Dulwich fans I have spoken who had relatives go out there also treat it as part of the fabric of society.
> 
> I guess if one wants to make it political one will.



Hmmmmm.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 6, 2016)

We did a huge collection for refugees last year. It did not get any more political than that. 

We're you guys behind the club for that?


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2016)

Fingers said:


> We did a huge collection for refugees last year. It did not get any more political than that.
> 
> We're you guys behind the club for that?



I wasn't impressed, but then again we had some people from the club go down and try to help them. Including you  If you ask for my help then I will try to give it.

Then again, no one is listening when others say let's stop supporting random left wing causes.

New idea, Black Lives Matter game tied in with Met Police game.

This battle of cable street and memorial of Spanish Civil war is just total madness.


----------



## Mr Blobby (Sep 6, 2016)

Fingers said:


> We did a huge collection for refugees last year. It did not get any more political than that.
> 
> We're you guys behind the club for that?


No you"ve missed the point


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 7, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I wasn't impressed, but then again we had some people from the club go down and try to help them. Including you  If you ask for my help then I will try to give it.
> 
> Then again, no one is listening when others say let's stop supporting random left wing causes.
> 
> ...




Oh you agent provocateur you!




Fingers said:


> We did a huge collection for refugees last year. It did not get any more political than that.
> 
> We're you guys behind the club for that?



Yes, but thanks for assuming we weren't and therefore hate refugees and are horrible racists.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 7, 2016)

tonysingh said:


> Oh you agent provocateur you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm more Boux Avenue.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 7, 2016)

I didn't assume that.


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 7, 2016)

Fingers said:


> I didn't assume that.



Sorry, should have said you were_ implying _we weren't in support of that collection and were horrible racists


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 7, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I'm more Boux Avenue.



Care to model a few bits for me?


----------



## Fingers (Sep 7, 2016)

tonysingh said:


> Sorry, should have said you were_ implying _we weren't in support of that collection and were horrible racists



No I was not


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 7, 2016)

If you say so Fingers, if you say so......


----------



## Joe K (Sep 7, 2016)

There was a lot of people sitting on their arses during the Spanish Civil War going on about how stuff didn't need politicising, and the problem with fascism was being exaggerated, and how the right and left were as bad as each other. That turned out really well, didn't it? I'd suggest that if you don't know what happened subsequently, or why the SCW was so significant in the Nazis' early successes in WWII, then a commemoration day might be in order. 

I hope people bitch this much about 'politicisation' next poppy day. FFS.


----------



## Joe K (Sep 7, 2016)

YTC said:


> I mean I don't think anyone, whether right or left, is really up for being 'Pro-Fascist'?
> 
> I think we can all agree that we're pro B.I.G wearing a bow tie with his pockets full of change, mind.



I don't think anyone would happily call themselves 'pro-fascist', thanks to the historical stigma, but that doesn't mean that there aren't loads (and, it seems, increasing numbers) of people who are _very _up for embracing fascist ideas. The Front Nationale in France looks like it has a shout in the presidential election; millions of people voted for the golf-club fascism of UKIP at the last election. It's not a matter of 'oh, it's a personal choice, it's all subjective, I let people have their opinions and I have mine.' Europe's neck-deep in fascists at the moment.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 7, 2016)

Joe K said:


> There was a lot of people sitting on their arses during the Spanish Civil War going on about how stuff didn't need politicising, and the problem with fascism was being exaggerated, and how the right and left were as bad as each other. That turned out really well, didn't it? I'd suggest that if you don't know what happened subsequently, or why the SCW was so significant in the Nazis' early successes in WWII, then a commemoration day might be in order.
> 
> I hope people bitch this much about 'politicisation' next poppy day. FFS.



Bloody hell. Take a look at yourself.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Sep 7, 2016)

ALERTA ALERTA.

Ffs.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

Mr Blobby said:


> Sorry I'm not a fascist,  but why are DHST and the club commitee politicising  the club?
> I'm  a Hamlet fan , fuck the politics



Kick It Out data shows rise in 'incidents of hate' in football

Keep politics out of football. 

Also bognor - a well know racist and homophobic fanbase, probably do need to show them up. 

Trade unions - many of our fans are in trade unions etc and have helped sponsor us for charity events previously...



Joe K said:


> There was a lot of people sitting on their arses during the Spanish Civil War going on about how stuff didn't need politicising, and the problem with fascism was being exaggerated, and how the right and left were as bad as each other. That turned out really well, didn't it? I'd suggest that if you don't know what happened subsequently, or why the SCW was so significant in the Nazis' early successes in WWII, then a commemoration day might be in order.
> 
> I hope people bitch this much about 'politicisation' next poppy day. FFS.



Spot on see BBC article above



B.I.G said:


> Bloody hell. Take a look at yourself.



Take a look at your self, new clapton, bog off, commuinty work at the club predates most of their fanbase's birth certificates, if we can have fanfares about KFH why cant we support days from our other sponsors... such as hope not hate.. who have been generous to us in the past

Interesting that people are happy to have KFH jump on community values but when doing a day for groups that really are there to help communities, they get up in arms about it. You may not be fascist, but to be upset by something that pretty much everyone should agree with unless you are a prick, should be alright, you dont have to wear the badge but its not exactly a bad badge to be associated with compared to the FUCKING ESTATE AGENT, STEWARD EVICTING PROPERTY 
DEVELOPER TAX AVOIDING BASTARDS THAT OWN THE CLUB ANYWAY... being quiet about that is just as political... it ent the DHST that's a joke.....


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

Also its my 30th in Hamburg anyway that weekend so if this has upset you that much come over for drinks and football over here.... lols


----------



## blueheaven (Sep 7, 2016)

Is the FA OK with the club encouraging people to bring political banners in to football matches?

Personally I'm not a fan of any of this sort of stuff. I feel like a big generalized assumption is being made about the political views of what is actually a very diverse group of supporters. For what it's worth, I'm also against the increase in poppy-bullying that goes on in football around Remembrance time. Community-based stuff I'm all for, and feel the club should be sticking to that.

Won't stop me coming along to the match, but just my own view.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

blueheaven said:


> Is the FA OK with the club encouraging people to bring political banners in to football matches?
> 
> Personally I'm not a fan of any of this sort of stuff. I feel like a big generalized assumption is being made about the political views of what is actually a very diverse group of supporters. For what it's worth, I'm also against the increase in poppy-bullying that goes on in football around Remembrance time. Community-based stuff I'm all for, and feel the club should be sticking to that.
> 
> Won't stop me coming along to the match, but just my own view.


more who get involved with the trust, the more views they can represent!


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

alsoas much as people dont like to admit it or ignore the connection, but a lot of the community work wouldn't have to be done if it wasnt for the wider political views voting in Tories and evil bastards like that who seem to want to fuck over the vulnerable in society, at least these lot have the same idea to help those people, as do we, so a better fit than estate agents, actively supporting who I have mentioned the above.


----------



## Joe K (Sep 7, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Bloody hell. Take a look at yourself.



Fucking as if.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

Mr blobby is just upset no one got "organised" to save his home.

See final resting place of Mr Blobby: abandoned tourist attraction left to ruin

if you're ever in trouble again let us know. its ok. sorry. dont allow this to make your outlook bitter on the rest of life, it will get better.


----------



## Joe K (Sep 7, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Mr blobby is just upset no one got "organised" to save his home.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-new...ws/uk-news/see-final-resting-place-mr-5681249
> 
> if you're ever in trouble again let us know. its ok. sorry.



Link's not working, but I hope it refers to a continuation of my favourite news story of all time:

Pictured: The abandoned ruins of Mr Blobby theme park after ravers trash site


----------



## Fingers (Sep 7, 2016)

Refugee work
Food banks
Raising money for local mental health charities.
Raising money for FBB who help the disadvantaged in our society
The list goes on.....

All could be seen as left wing ventures considering that these are the people the right wing do not give a stuff about. Maybe we should totally can doing community days in case they are seen as political and watch our attendances and media coverage plummet for fear of being a 'bit Clapton'.

By the way, these are my views and not necessarily that of the Trust.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 7, 2016)

There's an interesting debate to be had about this I would imagine. Obviously it won't happen in the shrill binary world of a message board though.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Link's not working, but I hope it refers to a continuation of my favourite news story of all time:
> 
> Pictured: The abandoned ruins of Mr Blobby theme park after ravers trash site


it is indeed!

updated the link, had posted it twice was soo keen!


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> There's an interesting debate to be had about this I would imagine. Obviously it won't happen in the shrill binary world of a message board though.


you what mate. you must be fucking joking mate. all the worlds problems get sorted out on Urban75, thats the fucking point of it!


----------



## Fingers (Sep 7, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> There's an interesting debate to be had about this I would imagine. Obviously it won't happen in the shrill binary world of a message board though.



Only on a left leaning bulletin board like Urban can people get het up because events that are being put on a bit too left wing for their liking.


----------



## Joe K (Sep 7, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> There's an interesting debate to be had about this I would imagine. Obviously it won't happen in the shrill binary world of a message board though.



No, not when B.I.G can't think of anything better to say than 'have a look at yourself'.

Fwiw, I get why some people might occasionally feel browbeaten, but there's some slippage here between that and acting as if there's nothing to worry about and everything is ticking over just nicely.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Only on a left leaning bulletin board like Urban can people get het up because events that are being put on a bit too left wing for their liking.


ha ha ha!!

baby eating anarchist.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 7, 2016)

blueheaven said:


> Is the FA OK with the club encouraging people to bring political banners in to football matches?



i do not think they have any say in the matter as far as I know.

I think you are quite in your right to fly EDL banners as long as the wording is not offensive, not that has ever been a good look for a club.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 7, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Refugee work
> Food banks
> Raising money for local mental health charities.
> Raising money for FBB who help the disadvantaged in our society
> ...


I would have those down as humanitarian, the International Brigade commemoration is purely hard-left stuff.



Fingers said:


> By the way, these are my views and not necessarily that of the Trust.


It was put forward by the Trust, wasn't it?. Does this mean that Trust is political?


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

Fingers said:


> i do not think they have any say in the matter as far as I know.
> 
> I think you are quite in your right to fly EDL banners as long as the wording is not offensive, not that has ever been a good look for a club.


yeah keep politics out of football unless its an edl flag at an england game...


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> I would have those down as humanitarian, the International Brigade commemoration is purely hard-left stuff.
> 
> 
> It was put forward by the Trust, wasn't it?. Does this mean that Trust is political?


being anti-fascist, is not humanitarian?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 7, 2016)

I trust KFH will be promoting this heavily in their shop windows...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 7, 2016)

Joe K said:


> No, not when B.I.G can't think of anything better to say than 'have a look at yourself'.
> 
> Fwiw, I get why some people might occasionally feel browbeaten, but there's some slippage here between that and acting as if there's nothing to worry about and everything is ticking over just nicely.


Enough slippage for you to start invoking the Nazis anyway.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> Does this mean that Trust is political?


everything is political.... thats why this line of argument, keep politics out of football, is bollocks, lazy and short sighted about the world.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I'd just like to mention that I don't care about the Spanish Civil War or the battle of cable street.  I am also actively against The Train Drivers' Union.  So all in all - seems a bit odd and not at all related to our local community.  How very Clapton.


so i suppose you'd object to kick racism out of football


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 7, 2016)

Scutta said:


> everything is political.... thats why this line of argument, keep politics out of football, is bollocks, lazy and short sighted about the world.


Well, I joined because I was worried about the club and the ground.....


----------



## Fingers (Sep 7, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> I would have those down as humanitarian, the International Brigade commemoration is purely hard-left stuff.
> 
> 
> It was put forward by the Trust, wasn't it?. Does this mean that Trust is political?



From those whose relatives I have spoken to about this, I doubt any of those who went would be described as far left.

In fact fighting fascists cannot be described as far left. That is lazy. My Grandad used to bomb them from 20,000 feet and he was no leftie.

As I mentioned above, this is a joint initiative put forward by the Football Club and the Trust.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> Well, I joined because I was worried about the club and the ground.....


Political act


----------



## Aly Murty (Sep 7, 2016)

It looks like a number of people have plenty of ideas about the club's community and commercial work here. It would be good if you could follow through on them and get involved with the community and commercial sub-committee that is being formed. Everyone is welcome to contribute ideas and hopefully their time to help run these initiatives.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

Aly Murty said:


> It looks like a number of people have plenty of ideas about how the club's community and commercial work here. It would be good if you could follow through on them and get involved with the community and commercial sub-committee that is being formed. Everyone is welcome to contribute ideas and hopefully their time to help run these initiatives.


EXACTLY.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

also this is more like FCUM than clapton .... with all the arguing


----------



## Fingers (Sep 7, 2016)

Scutta said:


> also this is more like FCUM than clapton .... with all the arguing



innit...


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 7, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Fucking as if.



GO fuck yourself Joe.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 7, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> so i suppose you'd object to kick racism out of football



Go fuck yourself too - enjoy raising your post count


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Go fuck yourself too - enjoy raising your post count


he has a valid point. 

(as in pickmans does, not you, you are wrong, as the post above demonstrates. lol)


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Go fuck yourself too - enjoy raising your post count


i would be interested in what conclusions you would draw had another poster said 'i am opposed to anti-fascism'; it is possible if not probable that such a poster would hold other ideas widely reviled by society. when even david cameron, ed miliband and nick clegg can subscribe to the idea that anti-fascism is a good thing, opposing it does leave you in  some remarkably dubious company.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 7, 2016)

maybe we could balance out the perceived leftist activities of the club with a UKIP day.

We could all don our mustard yellow trousers, moan about immigrants getting free houses, free people carriers, free 50 inch plasma teles and free Orange Wednesday tickets all whilst eating cucumber sandwiches, reminiscing about when Britain used to be British and doing fuck all for anyone else.

(I am joking by the way before anyone starts accusing me of accusing them of being racists or something like that)


----------



## NPDHFC (Sep 7, 2016)

Racist.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 7, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> I would have those down as humanitarian, the International Brigade commemoration is purely hard-left stuff.



Nah the refugee work was overtly and explicity political. 



However i feel about the idea of a trade union day, its disappointing to see so many ppl up in arms about this when the poppy pushing and remembrance stuff doesn't get nearly the same response... it's the status quo so it's fine lol. 

And as for tony singh moaning about a previous photographer being asked to leave. This was because he refused to take pictures at the anti homophobia match (not for the first time) on the grounds of his religion and that he didn't want to be seen to promote homosexuality. Rather embarrassingly for the club, said photographer emailed his objection and refusal to the ppl the anti homophobia match was being organised with. They responded asking if any heathen photographers were available!!! 

A gay person made a complaint to club after learning about this on social media. Their complaint was on the grounds that refusal to take pictures at an anti homophobia match is an example of direct discrimination under the Equalities Act 2010. Dulwich had no choice, and rightly so, but to dismiss this person because religion is not a defense for discriminating against ppl bc of their sexuality.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

Fingers said:


> maybe we could balance out the perceived leftist activities of the club with a UKIP day.



We have that with all the EU graffiti... if you're looking to be associated with Right wing political causes!!!


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 7, 2016)

Unsurprisingly, there was a complexity to the motivations of British volunteers who joined the International Brigades and it would be naïve to think that far left (if that's the terminology you want to use) political ideology didn't play its part. British Volunteers in the Spanish Civil War by Richard Baxell is a great nuanced read on the subject.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 7, 2016)

"They responded asking if any heathen photographers were available!!!"

gotta say I don't recall those words being published anywhere. We simply approached Mike Urban to snap on the day, & further to acting as per Football Association guidelines, we thanked the photographer for his services, whilst explaining why he could no longer be the official Club photographer.

With regard to the rest of this thread...I will respond when I have time, but am not sure exactly when, sometime over the next day or two, but do not have the time to spare to join in it fully.

Suffice to say, as a the Club official, whose duties include community issues, I support it, and am grateful for the support offered by the Trust in helping to arrange the day.

It's mentioned on the official Club website on this piece:

There's Power in this Union! - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 7, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Unsurprisingly, there was a complexity to the motivations of British volunteers who joined the International Brigades and it would be naïve to think that far left (if that's the terminology you want to use) political ideology didn't play its part. British Volunteers in the Spanish Civil War by Richard Baxell is a great nuanced read on the subject.



That's true but does that matter here, and why? Whatever their motivations you'd couldn't really say they were on the wrong side of history could you?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 7, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> "They responded asking if any heathen photographers were available!!!"
> 
> gotta say I don't recall those words being published anywhere. We simply approached Mike Urban to snap on the day, & further to acting as per Football Association guidelines, we thanked the photographer for his services, whilst explaining why he could no longer be the official Club photographer.



The original email from the photographer and the reply were included in the email chain of the complaint which was sent to the committee. Perhaps you didn't read the complaint?

Let's also be clear Dulwich were happy to let the photographer continue in his post despite his refusal to take pictures on grounds of his homophobia. It was only sometime later when a complaint was made that Dulwichs hand was forced. And it was only then that he was told he could no longer be the official photographer. Added to that, it was just lip service anyway bc he still comes along and takes pictures from the pitch along side D&L.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 7, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That's true but does that matter here, and why? Whatever their motivations you'd couldn't really say they were on the wrong side of history could you?



Just to add it seems to me that to refuse to acknowledge people's actions in fighting fascism because of their political motivations for doing so is far more 'political' in the sense that people are moaning about here than what's being proposed.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 7, 2016)

I knew this would happen


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 7, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That's true but does that matter here, and why? Whatever their motivations you'd couldn't really say they were on the wrong side of history could you?


No, I couldn't say that...so I didn't. Was a response to Dave (I think) who seemed to be comparing the Spanish Civil War with his granddad in WWII in an earlier post. Plenty of similarities but just as many differences.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 7, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Just to add it seems to me that to refuse to acknowledge people's actions in fighting fascism because of their political motivations for doing so is far more 'political' in the sense that people are moaning about here than what's being proposed.


Feel free to keep on filling in your own gaps about things I didn't say.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> "They responded asking if any heathen photographers were available!!!"
> 
> gotta say I don't recall those words being published anywhere.



I dont think they were published anywhere to save blushes from person involved, although you did see the email. Its shame it has to be dragged up like this but Tony needs to stop pushing his agenda when he doesnt actually know the full facts... Dulwich did the right thing and hopefully tony will understand now that it was the correct thing to do and a line can be drawn under his constant poking.................... although it is law anyway.


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 7, 2016)

poptyping said:


> The original email from the photographer and the reply were included in the email chain of the complaint which was sent to the committee. Perhaps you didn't read the complaint?
> 
> Let's also be clear Dulwich were happy to let the photographer continue in his post despite his refusal to take pictures on grounds of his homophobia. It was only sometime later when a complaint was made that Dulwichs hand was forced. And it was only then that he was told he could no longer be the official photographer. Added to that, it was just lip service anyway bc he still comes along and takes pictures from the pitch along side D&L.



Perhaps you'd prefer Joel to be banned from the club entirely?


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 7, 2016)

Scutta said:


> I dont think they were published anywhere to save blushes from person involved, although you did see the email. Its shame it has to be dragged up like this but Tony needs to stop pushing his agenda when he doesnt actually know the full facts... Dulwich did the right thing and hopefully tony will understand now that it was the correct thing to do and a line can be drawn under his constant poking.................... although it is law anyway.



My agenda? Ha!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 7, 2016)

Scutta said:


> I dont think they were published anywhere to save blushes from person involved, although you did see the email. Its shame it has to be dragged up like this but Tony needs to stop pushing his agenda when he doesnt actually know the full facts... Dulwich did the right thing and hopefully tony will understand now that it was the correct thing to do and a line can be drawn under his constant poking.................... although it is law anyway.



Well it was ages ago so you'd think we could all just move on now as per the logic on the stewards thread


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 7, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Feel free to keep on filling in your own gaps about things I didn't say.



Fair point - what I was saying was intended to be addressed a bit more generally but if you quote someone it doesn't come across like that.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 7, 2016)

tonysingh said:


> Perhaps you'd prefer Joel to be banned from the club entirely?



Perhaps you could fuck off and stop apologising for homophobes. Unlikely though eh.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

tonysingh said:


> My agenda? Ha!


yes... 


tonysingh said:


> However there is a darker side to it imho. There is a very left wing agenda being pushed by certain elements with some appeals or issues being so overtly pushed that it feels like we're being browbeaten into supporting them. Utter anything that disagrees with that and you're a ripe target for bullying.





tonysingh said:


> We've been politicised for a while now. It's a bit disappointing, even more so when loyal Hamlet fans are hounded out of voluntary positions for not toeing the line and so forth.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

tonysingh said:


> Perhaps you'd prefer Joel to be banned from the club entirely?


i think thats a bit silly....

but i am sure you would hope the club follows the equality act of 2010, or should they ignore that for your mates?


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

Scutta said:


> but i am sure you would hope the club follows the equality act of 2010, o



hardly a left wing agenda...


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 7, 2016)

Scutta said:


> i think thats a bit silly....
> 
> but i am sure you would hope the club follows the equality act of 2010, or should they ignore that for your mates?



Or perhaps you'd like the club to follow it only in so far as it gets rid of people you dont like?



poptyping said:


> Perhaps you could fuck off and stop apologising for homophobes. Unlikely though eh.


 
Ah so now I'm a homophobe too and shouldn't be DHFC. 

I do like this new sense of tolerance!


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 7, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Fair point - what I was saying was intended to be addressed a bit more generally but if you quote someone it doesn't come across like that.


Happy to discuss this further at a game. I have had a long-time fascination, and some direct involvement, with anti-fascism in its many guises that includes an admiration of people who put themselves in harm's way to defend the freedom of others. As I mentioned earlier, its something that probably doesn't lend itself to the 'goodies and baddies' binary, shouting-down world of internet forums.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

tonysingh said:


> Or perhaps you'd like the club to follow it only in so far as it gets rid of people you dont like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not at all. I would hope anyone would be held account to it in an official position...

the problem with you keep bringing it up is it looks worse for him.. as the full details come out. I think if you were a mate you might want to stop...hole digging

I think you are getting confused about tolerance... and your misinformed comments have been tolerated for quite a while considering this was like 2 seasons a go...and noone else keeps bringing it up... E2A... because the club did the right thing and followed the law.


----------



## Joe K (Sep 7, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> Enough slippage for you to start invoking the Nazis anyway.



Imagine invoking Nazis in a discussion about commemorating a war in which the Nazis were decisive participants. The sheer temerity.


----------



## Joe K (Sep 7, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> GO fuck yourself Joe.



Proportionate.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 7, 2016)

tonysingh said:


> Or perhaps you'd like the club to follow it only in so far as it gets rid of people you dont like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The guy is a homophobe and refused to do his duty expliciting stating that as the reason, in writing. If you are in job (paid or voluntary) you can't refuse a service on grounds of sexuality (or other protected characteristic). Its the law.

I never called you a homophobe Tony. I called you an apologist for a homophobic photographer. But since you like playing the victim so much OK.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2016)

tonysingh said:


> Or perhaps you'd like the club to follow it only in so far as it gets rid of people you dont like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perhaps you should consider your position. or perhaps you could read and consider what other people are actually saying, as you seem prone to read into things messages which are not in fact there.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 7, 2016)

I see this match as explicitly taking a stance against the behaviour by some bognor fans last season at the away when they were racist, homophobic, sexist and when a group of them sexually assaulted a female Dulwich fan. 

There was also incidents when they came to us and made racist comments about the make up of our team. 

Highlighting our differences with that type of football fan is a good thing. But when you have some fans posting all this shit from two seasons ago it really doesnt do anything to promote the idea of Dulwich being a family friendly community club let alone some kind of hard left ghetto.


----------



## scousedom (Sep 7, 2016)

If I know nothing about the Spanish Civil War, love going to watch Nyren play, but prefer that he does so on the right rather than the left, can someone tell me what I should be thinking about all this?


----------



## NPDHFC (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm pretty sure you should be furious. Either way.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2016)

scousedom said:


> If I know nothing about the Spanish Civil War, love going to watch Nyren play, but prefer that he does so on the right rather than the left, can someone tell me what I should be thinking about all this?


i can tell you what you should be thinking. but i would prefer you made up your own mind.

antony beevor's history of the spanish civil war very good https://www.amazon.co.uk/Spanish-Civil-War-Antony-Beevor/dp/0304358401/ref=dp_ob_image_bk
or his revised edition https://www.amazon.co.uk/Battle-Spa...4_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=MGR87Q781PSSKTN15XE2


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 7, 2016)

scousedom said:


> If I know nothing about the Spanish Civil War, love going to watch Nyren play, but prefer that he does so on the right rather than the left, can someone tell me what I should be thinking about all this?



Seeing as what it will amount to is some posters and a collection you could ignore it quite easily...

It might be more fun to pick a side and kick off though.


----------



## scousedom (Sep 7, 2016)

Think I'll just pick the side on the pitch.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2016)

scousedom said:


> Think I'll just pick the side on the pitch.


why not toss a spanish euro coin to help you decide.


----------



## YTC (Sep 7, 2016)

2-1 Dulwich I recon.


----------



## scousedom (Sep 7, 2016)

Well the one conceded is a given.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

scousedom said:


> Think I'll just pick the side on the pitch.


which, tommy jover or toilets opposite?


----------



## NPDHFC (Sep 7, 2016)

Scutta said:


> which, tommy jover or toilets opposite?



I'm starting a campaign to have it renamed 'Toilets opposite & adjacent'. We can't be having a factually incorrect name for the stand.


----------



## YTC (Sep 7, 2016)

NPDHFC said:


> I'm starting a campaign to have it renamed 'Toilets opposite & adjacent'. We can't be having a factually incorrect name for the stand.



Yeah, that'll show the fash.


----------



## NPDHFC (Sep 7, 2016)

YTC said:


> Yeah, that'll show the fash.



You've got to stand up for what is right in this sort of situation.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2016)

NPDHFC said:


> You've got to stand up for what is right in this sort of situation.


----------



## Taper (Sep 7, 2016)

Very murky business the Spanish Civil War.  Much to admire in those that joined the IB to fight fascism though.  We have our own version these days with the people who join the Kurds to fight ISIS.  Strength to their arm.  Cable Street actually led to an upsurge in support for Mosley and in attacks on Jewish people.	Some more parallels there perhaps with the rise in anti-semitic attacks we're seeing.  Hard to believe some of the tropes used by Mosley and the Nazis are still in use today. I've seen perfectly sane people I know bang on about the Rotshchilds on Facebook.  So I think it's important to mark these moments in history.   As long as you're honest in assessing the history dispassionately. 

I've been in one or other of the Civil Service Trade unions for 25 years, but have yet to see a banner here. I'll  make one perhaps, celebrating our famous victory in keeping free milk for tea as part of the benefits package where I work (we compromised and agreed a no cornflake use principle).


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

Taper said:


> I've been in one or other of the Civil Service Trade unions for 25 years, but have yet to see a banner here.



There has been many unison ones at least.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 7, 2016)

YTC said:


> 2-1 Dulwich I recon.



This game is still a month away so I'm going for 3-0 to us. 

History would suggest we'll just be getting going by then, prior to a storming run up to the end of January. After which I can't quite remember what comes next.


----------



## Taper (Sep 7, 2016)

Scutta said:


> There has been many unison ones at least.




Prospect mate.  Bosses' union!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2016)

anyway, bugger bognor


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> This game is still a month away so I'm going for 3-0 to us.
> 
> History would suggest we'll just be getting going by then, prior to a storming run up to the end of January. After which I can't quite remember what comes next.


the deluge


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> anyway, bugger bognor


homophobe


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2016)

Scutta said:


> homophobe


it is a reflection of the disdain i have for bognor rather than anything else.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 7, 2016)

Scutta said:


> homophobe


buggery is homophobic now....jeez its hard to keep up.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Sep 7, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> buggery is homophobic now....jeez its hard to keep up.


I have a present for you from Mr Wagg - when you at a game next??


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 7, 2016)

ForwardHamlet said:


> I have a present for you from Mr Wagg - when you at a game next??


Saturday!


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> buggery is homophobic now....jeez its hard to keep up.


sorry i was desperately trying to be the new clapton


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

ForwardHamlet said:


> I have a present for you from Mr Wagg - when you at a game next??


and this conversation reminded you of it I wonder what it is..


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2016)

Scutta said:


> sorry i was desperately trying to be the new clapton


but with better politics to accompany the guitar i hope.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> but with better politics to accompany the guitar i hope.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Sep 7, 2016)

Scutta said:


> and this conversation reminded you of it I wonder what it is..


It's a specially-made weapon for smashing anti-fascists. The smashantifashatron.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 7, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Seeing as what it will amount to is some posters and a collection you could ignore it quite easily...
> 
> It might be more fun to pick a side and kick off though.


Well Hitler was a veggie and red is a nice colour...


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 7, 2016)

So to sum up - no one really seems to have changed their mind that its very odd that we are having a trade union day. There's no justification for it based on local community. 

No one seems to care that we have been invited "to come to the game and remember the bravery of those who travelled over land and sea to fight fascism in Spain, as well as on Cable Street." Which we seem to be justifying by saying its about some of our fan's relatives. 

Its all bollocks and no one ever goes, hang on we might have overstepped the mark here with a lefty circle jerk wanky politics. 

Well done everybody. I will email Steve Hedley to notify him of this event and I will inform him that it will £4 entry for his RMT members.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> So to sum up - no one really seems to have changed their mind that its very odd that we are having a trade union day. There's no justification for it based on local community.
> 
> No one seems to care that we have been invited "to come to the game and remember the bravery of those who travelled over land and sea to fight fascism in Spain, as well as on Cable Street." Which we seem to be justifying by saying its about some of our fan's relatives.



There has been, have you got your selective reading glasses on again?



B.I.G said:


> Its all bollocks and no one ever goes, hang on we might have overstepped the mark here with a lefty circle jerk wanky politics.
> 
> Well done everybody. I will email Steve Hedley to notify him of this event and I will inform him that it will £4 entry for his RMT members.



what on earth are you going on about? Does this even make sense?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 7, 2016)

When are you going to run for DHST leadership, B.I.G ?


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> So to sum up - no one really seems to have changed their mind that its very odd that we are having a trade union day. There's no justification for it based on local community.


as opposed to your justification of not liking it as


B.I.G said:


> How very Clapton.





B.I.G said:


> I'm not. I'm not going. Anti-fascism. Ridiculous.





B.I.G said:


> GO fuck yourself Joe.





B.I.G said:


> Go fuck yourself too - enjoy raising your post count



strong points


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 7, 2016)

poptyping said:


> I see this match as explicitly taking a stance against the behaviour by some bognor fans last season at the away when they were racist, homophobic, sexist and when a group of them sexually assaulted a female Dulwich fan.
> 
> There was also incidents when they came to us and made racist comments about the make up of our team.
> 
> Highlighting our differences with that type of football fan is a good thing. But when you have some fans posting all this shit from two seasons ago it really doesnt do anything to promote the idea of Dulwich being a family friendly community club let alone some kind of hard left ghetto.


 No, this match is *NOT* explicitly taking a stance against Bognor Regis Town. That is a coincidence, and just happened to be one of the few available home matches, which might not clash with potential future cup dates, that we could choose. Though, undoubtedly some will read it as this.
*Dulwich Hamlet Football Club has no axe to grind with other clubs*, and sees the vast majority of Bognor Regis Town fans as ordinary, decent non-league supporters.

We hope they will actively support our Trade Union Day, maybe even bringing up a branch banner from Sussex, if they are active members locally down in Sussex.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 7, 2016)

Cyclodunc said:


> When are you going to run for DHST leadership, B.I.G ?



I voted for people that I thought would represent my views. So now I'm going to ask who thought it was a good idea to participate in this nonsense.

I'm more inclined to not be a member of the trust tbh. No one ever seems to question these things.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> No one ever seems to question these things.



if that was the case these boards would be a lot quieter...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2016)

Cyclodunc said:


> When are you going to run for DHST leadership, B.I.G ?


traditional to lead a march. rome's been done - but not champion hill. first time as tragedy, second time as farce...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 7, 2016)

Presumably 'the buck stops' with the leadership of the Trust, as with any other democratic organisation. I have no idea what the rules and regulations of the trust are on this, and I'm certainly not going to check, but if enough members think the same as you I am guessing there is nothing to stop you organising a vote of no confidence & calling a special meeting against the chair &/or the current Board?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Well done everybody. I will email Steve Hedley to notify him of this event and I will inform him that it will £4 entry for his RMT members.


info@rmt.org.uk mark it 'fao steve hedley'


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> *Dulwich Hamlet Football Club has no axe to grind with other clubs*, and sees the vast majority of Bognor Regis Town fans as ordinary, decent non-league supporters.


be nice if they sorted the other bit of the fanbase out though....


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 7, 2016)

Scutta said:


> be nice if they sorted the other bit of the fanbase out though....


 You could say that about a number of clubs, but that really is something you will have to take up with them...
We can only report complaints from our own fans through the various channels and hope they're noted and, eventually, acted on.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Presumably 'the buck stops' with the leadership of the Trust, as with any other democratic organisation. I have no idea what the rules and regulations of the trust are on this, and I'm certainly not going to check, but if enough members think the same as you I am guessing there is nothing to stop you organising a vote of no confidence & calling a special meeting against the chair &/or the current Board?


sounds a bit drastic...although I think he's definitely in with a chance, going on this platform... no confidence in the board for supporting trade unions, train drivers and anti fascism "cos it sounds ridiculous and like clapton" Good luck B.I.G 

why not email the trust suggestions first or ask to go to a meeting or stand for election....


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 7, 2016)

Scutta said:


> i think thats a bit silly....
> 
> but i am sure you would hope the club follows the equality act of 2010, or should they ignore that for your mates?



Daft thing is that the same act also exists to protect individuals from religious discrimination be they Christian, Jewish, Muslim or whatever. Though the Leviticus argument used by more orthodox Christians should be a load of bunkum if the New Testament is read properly it does open up a hornets nest that only a lawyer could love. Believe there were players who refused to wear the rainbow laces on the grounds of their faith.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> You could say that about a number of clubs, but that really is something you will have to take up with them...
> We can only report complaints from our own fans through the various channels and hope they're noted and, eventually, acted on.


of course!


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Daft thing is that the same act also exists to protect individuals from religious discrimination be they Christian, Jewish, Muslim or whatever. Though the Leviticus argument used by more orthodox Christians should be a load of bunkum if the New Testament is read properly it does open up a hornets nest that only a lawyer could love. Believe there were players who refused to wear the rainbow laces on the grounds of their faith.


its not religious discrimination to not allow someone to discriminate against others...especially when I'm sure there are other things in whatever text they are happy ignore, be they muslim, christian or whatever...


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 7, 2016)

NPDHFC said:


> You've got to stand up for what is right in this sort of situation.


Surely that should be what's left?


----------



## Scutta (Sep 7, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Surely that should be what's left?


not with the EU avatar!


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 7, 2016)

Scutta said:


> its not religious discrimination to not allow someone to discriminate against others...especially when I'm sure there are other things in whatever text they are happy ignore, be they muslim, christian or whatever...



I'll leave that for the lawyers to cash in on! As usual..


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 7, 2016)

Scutta said:


> There has been many unison ones at least.



Unison have had a advert in the programme for 3 or 4 seasons now as well as pitch side board. Have also sponsored a number of games.

The GMB have been actively involved in football sponsorship for a long time now. Sponsored Fulham, Swindon Town & Port Vale in the past and currently are shirt sponsors for Whitehawk. Incidentally they dropped their sponsorship of Swindon after Paulo di Canio was made manager on the grounds of sympathetic comments made about Mussolini.


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 7, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Unison have had a advert in the programme for 3 or 4 seasons now as well as pitch side board. Have also sponsored a number of games.
> 
> The GMB have been actively involved in football sponsorship for a long time now. Sponsored Fulham, Swindon Town & Port Vale in the past and currently are shirt sponsors for Whitehawk. Incidentally they dropped their sponsorship of Swindon after Paulo di Canio was made manager on the grounds of sympathetic comments made about Mussolini.



On the other side of the coin Dartford had (and might still have) a pitchside board proclaiming that Prince's Park had been built by a Conservative Council.

Tories 1, Reds 2


----------



## Taper (Sep 7, 2016)

If it helps, I don't think trade unions are innately left wing. My dad was an AUEW steward back in the day and his three aims were pay, workplace safety and conditions, and protecting differentials between skilled and non skilled workers. Seriously! Solidarity among working people to a point I suppose. He did nearly get sacked for intimidating scabs once. The worst kinds of scabs for him : TGWU scabs. 

Unions are a good thing


----------



## darryl (Sep 7, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> On the other side of the coin Dartford had (and might still have) a pitchside board proclaiming that Prince's Park had been built by a Conservative Council.



Obviously it's a different jurisdiction, but I was flicking through the channels the other day and saw BBC Alba were showing a Scottish Challenge Cup match at Highland League club Turriff United - it had pitchside ads for both the SNP and the Scottish Tories, which seemed to be an attempt to cover some bases...


----------



## clog (Sep 7, 2016)

Taper said:


> Very murky business the Spanish Civil War.  Much to admire in those that joined the IB to fight fascism though.  We have our own version these days with the people who join the Kurds to fight ISIS.  Strength to their arm.  Cable Street actually led to an upsurge in support for Mosley and in attacks on Jewish people.	Some more parallels there perhaps with the rise in anti-semitic attacks we're seeing.  Hard to believe some of the tropes used by Mosley and the Nazis are still in use today. I've seen perfectly sane people I know bang on about the Rotshchilds on Facebook.  So I think it's important to mark these moments in history.   As long as you're honest in assessing the history dispassionately.
> 
> I've been in one or other of the Civil Service Trade unions for 25 years, but have yet to see a banner here. I'll  make one perhaps, celebrating our famous victory in keeping free milk for tea as part of the benefits package where I work (we compromised and agreed a no cornflake use principle).


You get free milk?!?


----------



## clog (Sep 7, 2016)

Taper said:


> Prospect mate.  Bosses' union!


Technically that's the FDA.


----------



## Taper (Sep 7, 2016)

Quango innit. Free milk. 

And Yep. Fuck the FDA.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 7, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> No, this match is *NOT* explicitly taking a stance against Bognor Regis Town. That is a coincidence, and just happened to be one of the few available home matches, which might not clash with potential future cup dates, that we could choose. Though, undoubtedly some will read it as this.
> *Dulwich Hamlet Football Club has no axe to grind with other clubs*, and sees the vast majority of Bognor Regis Town fans as ordinary, decent non-league supporters.
> 
> We hope they will actively support our Trade Union Day, maybe even bringing up a branch banner from Sussex, if they are active members locally down in Sussex.



A happy coincidence then


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 7, 2016)

clog said:


> You get free milk?!?



Civil service milk train


----------



## YTC (Sep 7, 2016)

3-2 Bognor now.


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 8, 2016)

darryl said:


> Obviously it's a different jurisdiction, but I was flicking through the channels the other day and saw BBC Alba were showing a Scottish Challenge Cup match at Highland League club Turriff United - it had pitchside ads for both the SNP and the Scottish Tories, which seemed to be an attempt to cover some bases...



Still remember once upon a time when local MPs used to take out a advert in programmes notifying of their local surgery dates & times


----------



## clog (Sep 8, 2016)

Taper said:


> Quango innit. Free milk.
> 
> And Yep. Fuck the FDA.


We don't get free milk.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 8, 2016)

Ok, back on topic, I've mostly refrained from replying, not least because here's another tea break gone by having to reply to a thread on here, rather than using it to do other stuff...

But there you go, it's my choice to post and respond, so here goes...

Since joining the Football Committee at the start of the 2012/13 season I've been very conscious of 'thinking outside the box' and trying to initiate unusual things that will gain attention for the Club, rather than just bland, tokenistic statements that you get at other clubs. I like to think that I* have done ok in this...some things work, some don't.
[* 'I' as in myself, along with the help of many different people, be they Gavin & his staff; the Football Committee; the Supporters' Trust Board, the Forward the Hamlet team & individual supporters who are aligned to none of these]

I have been looking for an angle to promote a special Trade Union Day, with the one-off concessionary rate, and when Fingers, the Community Lead on the Trust Board, approached with his ideas, I decided to merge the two.

Yes, the Trust had the idea of that strand of the day, but it had to be approved by the Football Club Committee & the owners, which has been done. And it also had to be run past the Ryman League, and they have no objections either. In fact they are full of praise for adding another string to the bow of our vast swathe of community initiatives.

Are we a left-wing club? No we are not, and the Football Club has NEVER described itself as such. But we* are proud to be a Football Club that tries to reach out to its local community, and also support things that we believe our local community supports.
[* I say 'we' as I am the Football Committee member responsible for Community Initiatives, so do feel qualified to speak for the Club, as a Club Official]

We ARE proud to be a club that tries to be both socially responsible & socially inclusive, and whilst you cannot please everyone all of the time, and fans will clearly have differing points of views, I feel we are doing the right thing. As evidenced by being awarded the Barry East Trophy by the Ryman League at their annual meeting in 2015; the volunteers at Dulwich Hamlet Football Club being awarded the Honorary Freedom of the Old Metropolitan Borough of Camberwell at the Southwark Civic Awards  this year; & also Dulwich Hamlet being named as the Football Foundation Non-League Community Club of the Year in May, at the National Game Awards, which was held at Stamford Bridge.

Yes, some of the stuff does come across as 'overtly political', but I am in the camp that says 'life is political', and whether you agree with all we do or not, what I ultimately aim for is to enhance the reputation of our Club in the local community, and the wider football world, and to increase our crowds. Together I have no doubt we are all achieving those aims.

For each person you cannot please there will be someone else who approves. And I think, overall, we get more approval than negativity. Long may that continue.

With regard to the Trust, well that is down to individuals to decide. I think people are wrong to resign, but that is their prerogative. Is it representative of our fanbase? Well any organisation is only as strong as the membership, and if you're not happy with the way something is run leaving it makes it harder to change. Far better to fight from within, encourage people who share your views, or don't like the direction the leadership may be taking it, and use your vote at the next AGM. Or, indeed, call a vote of no confidence in the people you are unhappy with on the Board, if there is enough support from the members.

Clapton? A totally different club to Dulwich Hamlet. I go to three or four Clapton games a season, I am happy to stand on the fringes, and enjoy the atmosphere they bring to games. But they do not have an 'ordinary' fanbase, as in an old established one. Only five or six years ago they would only have 20 or 30 at home games, now they get ten to fifteen times that. Attracted by their overtly political Ultras stance, which we do not have, nor do-I personally-want. I love the current mix of fans we have. Though, I do agree, I believe there are a few of our fans, including one or two on the Trust Board, who have wet dreams at night thinking of emulating their fans. truth is, we don't sing-or very rarely sing-overtly political songs, concentrating our chants on getting behind our team. Their constant singing and atmosphere though, knocks spots off of ours, not that it's any sort of contest. They do what's right for them, and they do what's right for us.

All I can do is continue to work with people from all persuasion, from all parts of our Club, to continue to do what I do.

And that work continues-you have heard it here officially on the Urban forum here first- on Saturday 19th November when we are at home to Worthing we shall once more host our Pay-What-You-Like game, which is thanks to the blessing of both our owners at Hadley, and Meadows, in charge of finances, as well as the backing of the Ryman League; the date being chosen this season because it falls on the inaugural Ryman League Community Day. The two beneficiaries that afternoon will be our 2016/17 Club charity partners Football Beyond Borders, and our near neighbours Dog Kennel Hill Adventure Playground.

To close, as I'm taking up too much limited tea break time on this...I am always open to ideas and suggestions for community work, please to not hesitate to speak to me if you have any, indeed come along to our soon to be announced first Football Committee community & fundraising sub-committee meeting, which will be a 7.30pm on Wednesday 21st September, in the Boardroom at the ground. All welcome who want to get involved, it's not exclusively for Football Committee &/or Trust Board members.

Thank you.

Mishi


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 8, 2016)

Everyone approved it and no one sees any issue with it - on my own as usual


----------



## Scutta (Sep 8, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Ok, back on topic, I've mostly refrained from replying, not least because here's another tea break gone by having to reply to a thread on here, rather than using it to do other stuff...
> 
> But there you go, it's my choice to post and respond, so here goes...
> 
> ...


Great post mishi!

#keepitup


----------



## liamdhfc (Sep 8, 2016)

I noted the other day that Dave Watters (who does PR for a number of leagues) gave us a plug on the Non League Show when talking about Non League Day; along the lines of Dulwich will be disappointed they can't do anything but it won't stop them doing loads of stuff over the season anyway.


----------



## Effra Eyes (Sep 9, 2016)

So, are we having Non League Dog Day then?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 10, 2016)

As my post said...'watch this space'....it may not be practical, but 'watch this space'.

For anything to happen it has to be looked into, then cleared by the Club Committee & the Club owners.

I realise that sounds laborious, but sorry, that's the way things are.


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 10, 2016)

Dogism of the worst kind. Have other pets been considered? If someone wants to bring a cockatoo would they be allowed to slip their cockatoo through the turnstiles. Should pedigree breeds be given the same discounts as mongrels and rescue dogs? This opens a whole can of worms especially if someone keeps worms as pets. And as for Dulwich Village pony club; well that's a horse of a different colour


----------



## Fingers (Sep 10, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> As my post said...'watch this space'....it may not be practical, but 'watch this space'.
> 
> For anything to happen it has to be looked into, then cleared by the Club Committee & the Club owners.
> 
> I realise that sounds laborious, but sorry, that's the way things are.



it sound labradorious mate.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 10, 2016)

Possibly, but no what I do I won't please everyone...will still get hounded by someone.


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 10, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Possibly, but no what I do I won't please everyone...will still get hounded by someone.



Hounded and grassed up to admin!


----------



## Jill Desmond (Sep 10, 2016)

Amazing idea. But very disappointing we're not also commemorating the 1873 opening of the very first women's prison to be run by women, opened in Indiana. #gutted #SecretMisogynists!


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 10, 2016)

Was great to discuss this in a grown up way with people on either side at the game today. As opposed to the clusterfuck of this thread.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 10, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Was great to discuss this in a grown up way with people on either side at the game today. As opposed to the clusterfuck of this thread.



So, you and EDC then


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 10, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> So, you and EDC then


Far from it you little tinker.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 11, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Dogism of the worst kind. Have other pets been considered? If someone wants to bring a cockatoo would they be allowed to slip their cockatoo through the turnstiles. Should pedigree breeds be given the same discounts as mongrels and rescue dogs? This opens a whole can of worms especially if someone keeps worms as pets. And as for Dulwich Village pony club; well that's a horse of a different colour


On one occasion someone took a parrot to a game at Whyteleafe.


----------



## the 12th man (Sep 11, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> On one occasion someone took a parrot to a game at Whyteleafe.


Sorry, could you repeat that!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 12, 2016)

Shaddup, shaddup!*
(*Old Skool Rabble in-joke!)


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 12, 2016)

Then we had an "old buzzard" at another game, not to mention an 'aviary'.  (Aveley!)


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 12, 2016)

Could be worse - pub in Erith got shut down after a horse was ridden into it


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 12, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Was great to discuss this in a grown up way with people on either side at the game today. As opposed to the clusterfuck of this thread.


Wtf are you doing here with an attitude like that?


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 13, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Could be worse - pub in Erith got shut down after a horse was ridden into it


Sounds like the sort of thing your mother would do!  (As well as attempting to press-gang your friends into a horse-rustling expedition.)


----------



## Taper (Sep 13, 2016)

I see ASLEF have drawn parallels between the Spanish Civil War and fighting modern day fascists.  Not sure I can take them seriously after these comments.

Hilary Benn Compared To Hitler By Pro-Jeremy Corbyn Union Leader | Huffington Post


----------



## Scutta (Sep 13, 2016)

Taper said:


> I see ASLEF have drawn parallels between the Spanish Civil War and fighting modern day fascists.



It was Benn that did that.

"Benn told the Commons in December Western military action against Isis was similar to the “fight against Franco” in the 1930s."


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 13, 2016)

Taper said:


> I see ASLEF have drawn parallels between the Spanish Civil War and fighting modern day fascists.  Not sure I can take them seriously after these comments.
> 
> Hilary Benn Compared To Hitler By Pro-Jeremy Corbyn Union Leader | Huffington Post



You might need to read a bit more carefully


----------



## Taper (Sep 13, 2016)

Sorry, I meant the "wrong" parallels. So equating bombing ISIS with the fascists bombing the Republicans.  Utterly bizarre.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Sep 13, 2016)

Late to this debate but I think an excellent idea - anything that makes supporting Hamlet accessible to a new audience is good by me. 

If the OP hadnt waffled on about civil wars and Cable Street I think we would have been having a different conversation. 

Roll on the 8th and a big crowd, with a new bar to supply them with beer, and all profits going to the club.


----------



## darryl (Sep 15, 2016)

In principle, I don't have a problem at all with a trade union day. Too few people know their rights, and unions should be a force for good, especially at a time when so many people are willingly voting for causes and politicians that will fuck them over.

That said, I did shift uncomfortably a bit when I saw the news of this event. We all do small-p political things without thinking about them (take the bus rather than drive? Buy that refreshing lager rather than a local ale?), and those who say politics shouldn't be in football are frankly naive. 

But people who claim to be your allies sometimes aren't.  

Tonight I've been reminded about how some unions can turn a blind eye to outrageous things... (teaching assistants in Durham are being put on what are essentially zero-hours contracts by a Labour council).



Again, I hope the 8th is a massive success, and it brings in new people. But I also hope it reminds people they have rights and they should act on them, rather than being a blokes' backslapping exercise.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 15, 2016)

All these organisations are signed up to support the cable street commemoration. Thank god we have joined in as well, just so everyone knows what side the club is on.

Southern & Eastern Region TUC
Hope Not Hate
UNITE
RMT
ASLEF
Altab Ali Memorial Foundation
Searchlight Educational Trust
Bangladesh Youth Union
Jewish Socialists’ Group
International Brigades Memorial Trust
Brent Trades Council
London Anti-Racist Alliance
Communist Party of Britain
Young Communist League
Cities of London and Westminster
Trades Council
NUT Islington Teachers’ Association
NUT East London Teachers’ Association
UNISoN Greater London Region
Greater London Association of
Trades Councils
Philosophy Football
National Clarion Cycle Club
Socialist History Society
Greater London Pensioners Association
Connolly Association
Bangladesh Welfare Association
Swadhinata Trust
Nirmul Committee
Bangladesh Udichi Shilpi Gosthi
United Platform Against Racism
& Fascism
Morning Star
Five Leaves Publications
Jewish Labour Movement
Lambeth Trades Council
Harrow Trades Council
Ealing Trades Council
CWU London Region
Croydon Trades Council
London Co-operative Party


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 15, 2016)

darryl said:


> In principle, I don't have a problem at all with a trade union day. Too few people know their rights, and unions should be a force for good, especially at a time when so many people are willingly voting for causes and politicians that will fuck them over.
> 
> That said, I did shift uncomfortably a bit when I saw the news of this event. We all do small-p political things without thinking about them (take the bus rather than drive? Buy that refreshing lager rather than a local ale?), and those who say politics shouldn't be in football are frankly naive.
> 
> ...




Unions only care about themselves and their members. Sad really.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Unions only care about themselves and their members. Sad really.


Well that and all the protest marches they go on to support other causes, of course.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 15, 2016)

editor said:


> Well that and all the protest marches they go on to support other causes, of course.



Isn't that the individual members? The union bosses are only there to be seen so they can line their own pockets. I would prefer it if unions cared more about the greater good.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Isn't that the individual members? The union bosses are only there to be seen so they can line their own pockets. I would prefer it if unions cared more about the greater good.


someones been reading the sun...


B.I.G said:


> Thank god we have joined in as well, just so everyone knows what side the club is on.


Shit I'm actually tbf outraged we are on the side of some anti racist groups and teachers unions. THE LOWEST OF THE LOW.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 15, 2016)

Scutta said:


> someones been reading the sun...
> 
> Shit I'm actually tbf outraged we are on the side of some anti racist groups and teachers unions. THE LOWEST OF THE LOW.



My grandparents asked if I had been reading the sun when I was 13. I still haven't spoken to them since they said it. I left their house in the cumbria and came back to essex on the train. An interesting familal fact for everyone there.

We could of course not take sides at all.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> My grandparents asked if I had been reading the sun when I was 13. I still haven't spoken to them since they said it. I left their house in the cumbria and came back to essex on the train. An interesting familal fact for everyone there.
> 
> We could of course not take sides at all.


where do you get all this insightful knowledge of unions from then?

Which is more of an extreme political act IMO.


----------



## sankara (Sep 15, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Shit I'm actually tbf outraged we are on the side of some anti racist groups and teachers unions. THE LOWEST OF THE LOW.



I dunno - there is a group call "& Fascism"! What do you reckon they do?


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 15, 2016)

Scutta said:


> where do you get all this insightful knowledge of unions from then?
> 
> Which is more of an extreme political act IMO.



I lose track of the union bosses being paid large wages or having central london houses as grace and favour flats. Almost as if they were members of the elite.

Unions exist to protect themselves and their members. Its why they exist. Its not exactly a shocking opion. The police union, the train drivers union, doctors and nurses, footballers union. All exist to protect their members.

Sometimes this will cause conflict with the needs of the public. Its hardly controversial to think that.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I lose track of the union bosses being paid large wages or having central london houses as grace and favour flats. Almost as if they were members of the elite.
> 
> Unions exist to protect themselves and their members. Its why they exist. Its not exactly a shocking opion. The police union, the train drivers union, doctors and nurses, footballers union. All exist to protect their members.
> 
> Sometimes this will cause conflict with the needs of the public. Its hardly controversial to think that.


So all the workers rights you have have nothing to do with workers organising and fighting for them?


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 15, 2016)

Scutta said:


> So all the workers rights you have have nothing to do with workers organising and fighting for them?



It has a lot to do with it. Of course workers rights are getting eroded and the unions are not being very effective in preserving them.

They are being hugely effective preserving their own benefits at the top though.


----------



## Taper (Sep 15, 2016)

some good names on that list of supporters.  If Searchlight support it, then good enough for me.  Just a shame ASLEF's president is a dick.

And B.I.G, at the edges  of the union movement there are some aspects that one can pick fault with.  But when you're in a union, as millions of us are, it's the thankless work that workplace reps, full time officers and members do for individual members and to protect pay and conditions in the workplace that's impressive and increasingly necessary.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 15, 2016)

Taper said:


> some good names on that list of supporters.  If Searchlight support it, then good enough for me.  Just a shame ASLEF's president is a dick.
> 
> And B.I.G, at the edges  of the union movement there are some aspects that one can pick fault with.  But when you're in a union, as millions of us are, it's the thankless work that workplace reps, full time officers and members do for individual members and to protect pay and conditions in the workplace that's impressive and increasingly necessary.



Or alternatively what they do to faciliate bullying in the workplace and keeping employees in their roles despite breaching their contracts.

We shouldn't be associating ourselves with any cause because of another organisation. We are supposed to be a local group.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Isn't that the individual members? The union bosses are only there to be seen so they can line their own pockets. I would prefer it if unions cared more about the greater good.


You can't be this daft/anti-union, can you? It is entirely common to see the banners of other unions supporting actions and marches by others in the community.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> It has a lot to do with it. Of course workers rights are getting eroded and the unions are not being very effective in preserving them.
> 
> They are being hugely effective preserving their own benefits at the top though.


Watch and learn.





Oh, and then have a read of this: Six myths about how the unions are ruining Britain | Ellie Mae O'Hagan

If you want to angry about something, try directing it at a country where we have one of the biggest wealth gaps on the planet.



> The richest 1% of the UK population owns more than 20 times the wealth of the poorest fifth, according to Oxfam.
> 
> That made Britain one of the most unequal countries in the developed world and contributed to the vote for Brexit, the charity said.
> 
> Its analysis found that about 634,000 Britons were worth 20 times as much as the poorest 13 million people.


If it wasn't for unions, that gap would be far, far wider.

UK one of the most unequal countries, says Oxfam - BBC News


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2016)

Taper said:


> If Searchlight support it, then good enough for me.


yeh. this would be the searchlight whose longstanding editor, gerry gable, is known to have links with mi5 and to have smeared anti-fascists (e.g. tony hooligan, class war) in the past. generally speaking searchlight supporting something isn't really a boost for the event at hand.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 15, 2016)

editor said:


> You can't be this daft/anti-union, can you? It is entirely common to see the banners of other unions supporting actions and marches by others in the community.



Obviously too daft to wonder what some banner with a union logo on it does to make a difference, would the people not be there if they were not a member of a union?


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 15, 2016)

editor said:


> Watch and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I read that Guardian piece - a classic piece of Guardian writing as far as I was concerned - stating that things aren't true that most Guardian readers already know aren't true, and indeed most people.

If you think that Unions have helped prevent the widening of the wealth gap, then good for you, I haven't seen them do anything to prevent it except keep their most powerful union members in the higher tax brackets.

Good job unions.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I read that Guardian piece - a classic piece of Guardian writing as far as I was concerned - stating that things aren't true that most Guardian readers already know aren't true, and indeed most people.
> 
> If you think that Unions have helped prevent the widening of the wealth gap, then good for you, I haven't seen them do anything to prevent it except keep their most powerful union members in the higher tax brackets.
> 
> Good job unions.


Blimey. Your vision of unions seems stuck in some sort of 1970s Daily Mail timewarp. 

I'll try again. Please spend a few moments of your precious time to give it a read: Trade Union Bill: 9 Things They've Done That Has Changed Work For Us All | Huffington Post


----------



## the 12th man (Sep 15, 2016)

We need to be careful folks as a football match may break out on this day!


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 15, 2016)

editor said:


> Blimey. Your vision of unions seems stuck in some sort of 1970s Daily Mail timewarp.
> 
> I'll try again. Please spend a few moments of your precious time to give it a read: Trade Union Bill: 9 Things They've Done That Has Changed Work For Us All | Huffington Post



I gave it a read, lots of it appeared to be about the past - being a Labour supporter - the Labour party has also done a lot for people - it probably isn't going to be doing a lot in the near future and certainly hasn't in the recent past - whoever was in charge.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I gave it a read, lots of it appeared to be about the past - being a Labour supporter - the Labour party has also done a lot for people - it probably isn't going to be doing a lot in the near future and certainly hasn't in the recent past - whoever was in charge.


Oh. well if you know all that then.....


----------



## Scutta (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I gave it a read, lots of it appeared to be about the past - being a Labour supporter - the Labour party has also done a lot for people - it probably isn't going to be doing a lot in the near future and certainly hasn't in the recent past - whoever was in charge.


I here these guys are recruiting if you're looking for a job. But dont worry Unions are banned by will of the workers!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I read that Guardian piece - a classic piece of Guardian writing as far as I was concerned - stating that things aren't true.



It follows then B.I.G that you believe:
1. Trade Unions do pay their members to go on strike.
2. Unions are free to go on strike at the drop of a hat.
3. Unions are destroying the economy
4. Unions only organise strikes.
5. The government subsidizes Trade Unions
6. Unions do nothing for ordinary people. 

You really sure thats a stance you want to take?


----------



## YTC (Sep 15, 2016)

3-1 Dulwich after our decent display tuesday night.


----------



## scousedom (Sep 15, 2016)

Really not sure how we'll fare without Kargbo. Anyone heard anything on his injury and if / how long he's out for...?

But that said, I forsee us winning 2-1. 
And to round it off nicely there will be 21 dogs in attendance.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 15, 2016)

scousedom said:


> dogs in attendance.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 15, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> It follows then B.I.G that you believe:
> 1. Trade Unions do pay their members to go on strike.
> 2. Unions are free to go on strike at the drop of a hat.
> 3. Unions are destroying the economy
> ...



That's kind of the opposite of what I said. I was just appalled that some guardian writer can write six myths that no one believes and then explain why they aren't true. Seems like money for old rope.

My views on unions are of course completely irrelevant. There is no justification fornus having a day dedicated to them anymore than having a fam club day. Other than some of our fans may be members of a fan club.

And let us tie it in with the anniversary of freddie mercury's death as well.

Everyone else just decided to debate my beliefs on unions instead. I would join a union when they care more about right or wrong and less about installing their own brand of politics in the world. A bit like member of the supporters trust board.


----------



## scousedom (Sep 15, 2016)

It's dogs dogs dogs dogs, dogs dogs dogs.
It's dogs dogs dogs dogs, dogs dogs dogs.
In the first half. DOGS!
At half time. DOGS!
In the second half. DOGS!
And at full time. DOGS!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> That's kind of the opposite of what I said. I was just appalled that some guardian writer can write six myths that no one believes and then explain why they aren't true. Seems like money for old rope.
> 
> My views on unions are of course completely irrelevant. There is no justification fornus having a day dedicated to them anymore than having a fam club day. Other than some of our fans may be members of a fan club.
> 
> ...



Putting the Unions to one side, how did you feel about the Stonewall day, the Assyria game, the raising money and stuff for Dunkirk, the food banks, the pro woman in football day? Im not gay, Syrian, living in Calais or Dunkirk, really really poor or in deed a woman. I was still happy to see the club doing these things and further more it's these kind of initiatives that binds the community spirit of the club together.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 15, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> Putting the Unions to one side, how did you feel about the Stonewall day, the Assyria game, the raising money and stuff for Dunkirk, the food banks, the pro woman in football day? Im not gay, Syrian, living in Calais or Dunkirk, really really poor or in deed a woman. I was still happy to see the club doing these things and further more it's these kind of initiatives that binds the community spirit of the club together.



All of those things relate to football. I wasnt so bothered about the refugees one but some of our fans went to calais and it was a national scandal at the time before everyone started ignoring it again.

This time we have just pinned onto very specific politics. I dont like it. And im even more appalled no one questioned it when it was being discussed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> My views on unions are of course completely irrelevant.


sadly so much of what you've written on the subject shows that your views on unions are of course completely relevant. and B.I.Goted.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> All of those things relate to football. I wasnt so bothered about the refugees one but some of our fans went to calais and it was a national scandal at the time before everyone started ignoring it again.
> 
> This time we have just pinned onto very specific politics. I dont like it. And im even more appalled no one questioned it when it was being discussed.


Fair do's, each to their own. If we were doing this kind of thing everytime I might share your concerns, but as a one off per season it  just doesn't bother me. Replacing our existing stewards with some inexperienced stewards via some arch cronyism in order to 'satify an insurance requirement' does tho


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2016)

This makes depressing reading


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Everyone else just decided to debate my beliefs on unions instead. I would join a union when they care more about right or wrong and less about installing their own brand of politics in the world. A bit like member of the supporters trust board.


You seem to have a very entrenched Daily Mail-esque opinion on trade unions and, I'm afraid to say, it's a depressingly ignorant one. Trade Unions do a bloody fantastic job fighting to save important public services (you know, like the Fire Brigade and the NHS) and helping people at the bottom get a decent wage and working conditions.


----------



## darryl (Sep 15, 2016)

scousedom said:


> And to round it off nicely there will be 21 dogs in attendance.



But what if the dogs unionise?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2016)

editor said:


> You seem to have a very entrenched Daily Mail-esque opinion on trade unions and, I'm afraid to say, it's a depressingly ignorant one. Trade Unions do a bloody fantastic job fighting to save important public services (you know, like the Fire Brigade and the NHS) and helping people at the bottom get a decent wage and working conditions.


i think that's what he's objecting to.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 15, 2016)

darryl said:


> But what if the dogs unionise?


Dogs get political!


----------



## Scutta (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> All of those things relate to football.


how anymore than this. They were done to get the community involved just like this and for specific political reasons that need to be addressed in football and wider society. 


B.I.G said:


> This time we have just pinned onto very specific politics. I dont like it. And im even more appalled no one questioned it when it was being discussed.


Tbf I think all the things Lucy Fur listed, were much more specific compared to the wide ranging work and sectors that the trade unions cover


B.I.G said:


> A bit like member of the supporters trust board.


this feels more like a personal grievance with a specific person, which i don't know and cant understand why, than a well thought out argument or critique of trade unions, as none of your points stand up to any of the scrutiny


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G feels he has been Fingered inappropiately


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 15, 2016)

I like how everyone has taken the time to understand my point of view and not assumed the superiority of their own view


----------



## Scutta (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I like how everyone has taken the time to understand my point of view and not assumed the superiority of their own view



You mean looked at your view thought about it and provided various valid points, arguments and evidence that counter your point of view. Which then have just been met with a repetition of 4 answers with no real valid evidence to back them up other than your "opinion" or "feelings":

Unions just look out for themselves
The other stuff was different
personal attack on a trust board member
clapton
Glad to know where we all are then Phew.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 15, 2016)

If you say so  luckily these things aren't determined on message boards.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> If you say so


I didnt, you did.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I like how everyone has taken the time to understand my point of view and not assumed the superiority of their own view


I've provided several well researched links, all of which you've dismissed out of hand because, well, you don't seem actually interested in learning anything to counter the daft, ill informed nonsense you've been posting up.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I like how everyone has taken the time to understand my point of view and not assumed the superiority of their own view


Oh stop your mewling, we've not assumed superiority, just come to realise it over the course of this discourse.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 15, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> Oh stop your mewling, we've not assumed superiority, just come to realise it over the course of this discourse.



Just amused at everyone being entrenched in their position  which is what happens when you try to convince the other side rather than trying to understand their point of view.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Just amused at everyone being entrenched in their position  which is what happens when you try to convince the other side rather than trying to understand their point of view.





Scutta said:


> You mean looked at your view thought about it and provided various valid points, arguments and evidence that counter your point of view. Which then have just been met with a repetition of 4 answers with no real valid evidence to back them up other than your "opinion" or "feelings":
> 
> Unions just look out for themselves
> The other stuff was different
> ...



but the problem is you havent given us anything to understand. Cant just agree cos that is how you "feel".

This piece on immigration seems quite appropriate to what is happening here:

The left is playing a dangerous game over immigration


"That may sound ridiculous. Yet there is a growing branch of liberal opinion which suggests British politicians, pundits and intellectuals should let people assert things which are not true.

....

Yet some on the liberal left, despite acknowledging this evidence, are moving to the view that telling people that they’re wrong when they complain of a negative economic impact of immigration is condescending.

To outline what the academic research shows on migration “comes across as either an accusation of stupidity or a symptom of elite arrogance”, as one newspaper commentator puts it."

it is not being elitist or superior to argue with evidence...


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Just amused at everyone being entrenched in their position  which is what happens when you try to convince the other side rather than trying to understand their point of view.


In the spirit of Union negotiations, I offer you the moral victory, we get a Union Day, you can have the last word, (provided said word is thankyou). Deal


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 15, 2016)

Scutta said:


> but the problem is you havent given us anything to understand. Cant just agree cos that is how you "feel".
> 
> This piece on immigration seems quite appropriate to what is happening here:
> 
> ...



The myth that immigration is bad for an economy is a bit like the myth that unions are good for workers.

 Collective wage bargaining for example does not require unions.

I am only getting frustrated because whatbai think about unions does not matter. It only matters if we should be having a trade union day. I do not think we should be. My personal opinion on unions is irrelevant.

Unions are supporter by many people on the left as is anti-fascism. No matter. It is my view that the club should not embrace these as they do not involve us.

I am pro-eu and do not think we should have an eu day either. Unions and cable street are neither local to us nor do we need to care about them. If people think we should than that is their opinion but they need to be honest and take their personal politics out of it and say if I did not feel that way would I still back it as an idea.

On the case my feeling is no and is whybI am so opposed to it. 

My replying to questions about unions is because I have nothing to hide but it has nothing to do with the discussion. People just seem unwilling to understand workers rights through anything but a union. Its their prerogative.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I like how everyone has taken the time to understand my point of view and not assumed the superiority of their own view


Understanding your pov proves the superiority of mine over yours.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> The myth that immigration is bad for an economy is a bit like the myth that unions are good for workers.
> 
> Collective wage bargaining for example does not require unions.
> 
> ...


You know fuck all about unions and wallow like a swine in your ignorance.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 15, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> You know fuck all about unions and wallow like a swine in your ignorance.



The reply of the ignorant but then you are a cunt who spends their time boosting a post count.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> The myth that immigration is bad for an economy is a bit like the myth that unions are good for workers.
> .


immigration wasnt the point it was a bout how you have discussions and how it is fine to use evidence not pander to a "feeling"


B.I.G said:


> I am pro-eu and do not think we should have an eu day either. Unions and cable street are neither local to us nor do we need to care about them. If people think we should than that is their opinion but they need to be honest and take their personal politics out of it and say if I did not feel that way would I still back it as an idea.


this point as been countered with evidence each time and your only points against it are you dont like the person who suggested it and you dont want to look like clapton and the other examples you feel are different (when they are not and people have explained why)


B.I.G said:


> My replying to questions about unions is because I have nothing to hide but it has nothing to do with the discussion. People just seem unwilling to understand workers rights through anything but a union. Its their prerogative.


it has everything to do with it if you think we shouldn't be associated it. And if you had good evidence based argument, then we could understand your point of view.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 15, 2016)

Scutta said:


> immigration wasnt the point it was a bout how you have discussions and how it is fine to use evidence not pander to a "feeling"
> 
> this point as been countered with evidence each time and your only points against it are you dont like the person who suggested it and you dont want to look like clapton and the other examples you feel are different (when they are not and people have explained why)
> 
> it has everything to do with it if you think we shouldn't be associated it. And if you had good evidence based argument, then we could understand your point of view.



I have nothing against Fingers


----------



## Scutta (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I have nothing against Fingers





e2a ok fair enough i hope that is the case x


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> The reply of the ignorant but then you are a cunt who spends their time boosting a post count.


Yeh? You don't mention unions' role in representing workers at e.g. disciplinary hearings, or helping make workplaces safer, or helping curb bullying. All you mention is money. And it's you who're speaking from a position of ignorance, I'm a union rep so I do know something about the subject.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 15, 2016)

Scutta said:


> e2a ok fair enough i hope that is the case x



Fingers goes out of his way to fight nazis. He can't handle his booze. He thinks Jeremy Corbyn is going to do something useful politically. These are facts. I have nothing against Fingers

He probably is bit lonely. I honestly have nothing against Fingers

He does his best for the trust. He just needs to seperate his politics from that work.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Fingers goes out of his way to fight nazis. He can't handle his booze. He thinks Jeremy Corbyn is going to do something useful politically. These are facts. I have nothing against Fingers
> 
> He probably is bit lonely. I honestly have nothing against Fingers
> 
> He does his best for the trust. He just needs to seperate his politics from that work.


Defamation of character B.I.G you really should know better. Poor mate, really really poor.
You just lost that moral victory


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 15, 2016)

Your so getting wedgied at the next game


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 15, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> Defamation of character B.I.G you really should know better. Poor mate, really really poor.
> You just lost that moral victory



These are all nice things


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Fingers goes out of his way to fight nazis. He can't handle his booze. He thinks Jeremy Corbyn is going to do something useful politically. These are facts. I have nothing against Fingers
> 
> He probably is bit lonely. I honestly have nothing against Fingers
> 
> He does his best for the trust. He just needs to seperate his politics from that work.



You are a nice person but you aren't showing that here. This is really out of order.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 15, 2016)

poptyping said:


> You are a nice person but you aren't showing that here. This is really out of order.



Its a description of him. First sentence is a positive. Second is neutral. Third is neutral.

The comment about him being lonely is just my opinion, nothing wrong with being lonely, I get lonely sometimes.

I just described him to show I had nothing against him. Not one of my comments was perjorative.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I have nothing against Fingers





B.I.G said:


> Fingers goes out of his way to fight nazis. He can't handle his booze. He thinks Jeremy Corbyn is going to do something useful politically. These are facts. I have nothing against Fingers
> 
> He probably is bit lonely. I honestly have nothing against Fingers
> 
> He does his best for the trust. He just needs to seperate his politics from that work.





B.I.G said:


> Its a description of him. First sentence is a positive. Second is neutral. Third is neutral.
> 
> The comment about him being lonely is just my opinion, nothing wrong with being lonely, I get lonely sometimes.
> 
> I just described him to show I had nothing against him. Not one of my comments was perjorative.


Not on, disingenuous and pratish... well done. 
not to mention a bit of pot kettle black, i hope you are pissed atm.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Fingers goes out of his way to fight nazis. He can't handle his booze. He thinks Jeremy Corbyn is going to do something useful politically. These are facts. I have nothing against Fingers
> 
> He probably is bit lonely. I honestly have nothing against Fingers
> 
> He does his best for the trust. He just needs to seperate his politics from that work.



Give it a rest with the passive aggressive stuff....  Really... Thought this had been put to bed. Not sure I have ever had a conversation about you about Corbyn or much else political coming to think about it.

Most of the conversations we have had have been after you have tanked a bottle of rum.

I will leave it at that.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 15, 2016)

Scutta said:


> i hope you are pissed atm.



this....


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 15, 2016)

Its certainly not passive aggressive. Its not even negative. Its just a description of you. And a fairly accurate one at that.

How can I have a beef with you personally? When I describe so dispassionately and evenly. People are very touchy these days.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Its a description of him. First sentence is a positive. Second is neutral. Third is neutral.
> 
> The comment about him being lonely is just my opinion, nothing wrong with being lonely, I get lonely sometimes.
> 
> I just described him to show I had nothing against him. Not one of my comments was perjorative.


No, it's a really unpleasant combination of comments that add up to a nasty personal attack. Not your finest hour.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2016)

editor said:


> No, it's a really unpleasant combination of comments that add up to a nasty personal attack. Not your finest hour.



Pretty sure he's contravened the don't be a dick rule.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 15, 2016)

editor said:


> No, it's a really unpleasant combination of comments that add up to a nasty personal attack. Not your finest hour.



Its not a personal attack. It isnt even a negative list of qualities. Its just a description.

People seem very intent on reading something into my words that isn't there.

If I say the opposite is true about him it would be worse and not very accurate.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Its not a personal attack. It isnt even a negative list of qualities. Its just a description.
> 
> People seem very intent on reading something into my words that isn't there.
> 
> If I say the opposite is true about him it would be worse and not very accurate.


It's a personal attack. Please stop.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Its not a personal attack. It isnt even a negative list of qualities. Its just a description.
> 
> People seem very intent on reading something into my words that isn't there.
> 
> If I say the opposite is true about him it would be worse and not very accurate.



mate your words are speaking for themselves, your defense of this is worse than your reasons for why this charity day by the club is bad


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2016)

For transparency, I'm reporting these posts.


----------



## EDC (Sep 15, 2016)

Looks like its gonna chuck it down tonight.


----------



## YTC (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Scutta (Sep 16, 2016)

YTC said:


>


bit late, think that should have been post2


----------



## YTC (Sep 16, 2016)

Scutta said:


> bit late, think that should have been post2



Are you trying to start an argument with a .gif? You guys are relentless.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 16, 2016)

YTC said:


> Are you trying to start an argument with a .gif? You guys are relentless.


no a post


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 16, 2016)

My god, this thread is a timely shattering of any stirrings of regret I may or may not be feeling over not going this season. There's always some naysaying fucker seemingly trying to make the club and, as a consequence, all of the fans look bad.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 16, 2016)

B.I.G

No idea where this has come from but happy, if at the next match we can have a chat about whatever your issues are, without a litre of rum preferably, and we can move above your obsession with whichever female company I keep and get down to the issues without passive aggressive back biting because this pointless crap is making the Labour Party look good.

Deal?


----------



## YTC (Sep 16, 2016)

Fingers said:


> B.I.G
> 
> No idea where this has come from but happy, if at the next match we can have a chat about whatever your issues are, without a litre of rum preferably, and we can move above your obsession with whichever female company I keep and get down to the issues without passive aggressive back biting because this pointless crap is making the Labour Party look good.
> 
> Deal?



I know he didn't paint himself in glory before, but this is just as bad. Fucking state of this board, honestly. You'd never talk to each other like this in real life.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 16, 2016)

YTC said:


> I know he didn't paint himself in glory before, but this is just as bad. Fucking state of this board, honestly. You'd never talk to each other like this in real life.



That is the issue, i am more than welcome for him to talk to me in real life over a beer.  It is down to him now.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 16, 2016)

YTC said:


> I know he didn't paint himself in glory before, but this is just as bad. Fucking state of this board, honestly. You'd never talk to each other like this in real life.


To be honest, having just read this entire flippin thread (yes, I am drinking) I can understand why Fingers might be pissed off.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 16, 2016)

vornstyle76 said:


> My god, this thread is a timely shattering of any stirrings of regret I may or may not be feeling over not going this season. There's always some naysaying fucker seemingly trying to make the club and, as a consequence, all of the fans look bad.



Yeah echo this re fucking off to Altona93.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 16, 2016)

YTC said:


> I know he didn't paint himself in glory before, but this is just as bad. Fucking state of this board, honestly. You'd never talk to each other like this in real life.


really after all that?


----------



## YTC (Sep 16, 2016)

Fingers said:


> That is the issue, i am more than welcome for him to talk to me in real life over a beer.  It is down to him now.



You can't take a moral high ground if you take a swipe back at him mate. Pure and simple. I do hope you two talk about it IRL so this thread can actually go back to being ABOUT FOOTBALL.


----------



## YTC (Sep 16, 2016)

Scutta said:


> really after all that?



Don't you start


----------



## Fingers (Sep 16, 2016)

YTC said:


> You can't take a moral high ground if you take a swipe back at him mate. Pure and simple. I do hope you two talk about it IRL so this thread can actually go back to being ABOUT FOOTBALL.



I am not here to give two flying fucks about the moral high ground mate with all due respect. If BIG has some issues with me he can take it up over a beer in the club house with me. I look forward to that and we can have an adult conversation about it.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 16, 2016)

YTC said:


> Don't you start


tbf  he has taken shit from big for the last week. and been very reasonable throughout. i dont think he was wanting to take the moral high ground just didnt want to be insulted and gave tiny bit comparatively back


----------



## Scutta (Sep 16, 2016)

vornstyle76 said:


> To be honest, having just read this entire flippin thread (yes, I am drinking) I can understand why Fingers might be pissed off.


you should read the spin off about the trust too


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Just one more thing... "the refugee stuff" is much more political than this event. It is an on-going political controversy that results in people dying, people living in misery. The refugee collection etc. played a small but collectively important role in raising awareness, arguing the politically controversial corner and physically alleviating some of the worst extremes of that misery.

In contrast: Trade union membership is about 6.4 million in the UK, it remains a common part of day-to-day life, and the Spanish Civil War is safely historic having ending 77 years ago.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 16, 2016)

vornstyle76 said:


> *Just one more thing... "the refugee stuff" is much more political than this event.* It is an on-going political controversy that results in people dying, people living in misery. The refugee collection etc. played a small but collectively important role in raising awareness, arguing the controversial corner and physically alleviating some of the worst extremes of that misery.
> 
> In contrast: Trade union membership is about 6.4 million in the UK, it remains a common part of day-to-day life, and the Spanish Civil War is safely historic having ending 77 years ago.



This highlighted, and the rest of his post.


----------



## Christian Burt (Sep 16, 2016)

I've only just got back to the office after a really nasty three week illness.

As highlighted by Vornstyle, membership of Trade Unions is at nearly six and a half million. Without wanting to sound like some prat in marketing, that itself is a great reason to have a promotion of TUs with a discounted rate. Which is probably why both the football committee and trust committee members had absolutely no problem with this.

I'm with Unite, if I get in half price I won't be complaining. 

And as an aside, surely everyone knows each other on here, at the very least through a quick chat: so some of the personal stuff *nothing worse than a forum descending into eff this and eff that* is uncalled for.

Draw a line time.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 16, 2016)

Christian Burt said:


> I've only just got back to the office after a really nasty three week illness.
> 
> As highlighted by Vornstyle, membership of Trade Unions is at nearly six and a half million. Without wanting to sound like some prat in marketing, that itself is a great reason to have a promotion of TUs with a discounted rate. Which is probably why both the football committee and trust committee members had absolutely no problem with this.
> 
> ...


Bloody hippy  Glad you're feeling better mate, are you down on Saturday?


----------



## Christian Burt (Sep 16, 2016)

Unsure mate - probably missing most of this month for work reasons too


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 16, 2016)

Christian Burt said:


> Unsure mate - probably missing most of this month for work reasons too


Shame, hopefully see you soon.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 16, 2016)

vornstyle76 said:


> In contrast: Trade union membership is about 6.4 million in the UK, it remains a common part of day-to-day life, and the Spanish Civil War is safely historic having ending 77 years ago.


it really isn't 'safely historic'. on one level being as people still argue over e.g. the french revolution, the british civil wars of the 17th century, not to mention the reformation, something which happened within living memory isn't in fact dead. secondly, the franco regime only ended in 1975, which many of us here can still remember. and thirdly the shadow of the franco regime and the spanish civil war still falls across spanish society today. just because something doesn't greatly affect us in our everyday lives in the uk doesn't mean it is safely and solely historical.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 16, 2016)

"I'm with Unite, if I get in half price I won't be complaining."

Though, we do, of course, welcome all current Hamlet fans to pay the full rate admission if they can do so, in support of the Club. If the income drops substantially it may have an effect on future promotions.

Yes, we do this because it's right, and promotes the Club, but it's also aimed at attracting new support....but go with your conscience, comrades!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 16, 2016)

Who is arguing about the British civil war?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 16, 2016)

If you mean the English Civil War then Dulwich was actually one of the few places in London loyal to the crown!


----------



## Christian Burt (Sep 16, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> "I'm with Unite, if I get in half price I won't be complaining."
> 
> Though, we do, of course, welcome all current Hamlet fans to pay the full rate admission if they can do so, in support of the Club. If the income drops substantially it may have an effect on future promotions.
> 
> Yes, we do this because it's right, and promotes the Club, but it's also aimed at attracting new support....but go with your conscience, comrades!


My own personal austerity probably means I'll claim the half-price!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 16, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> If you mean the English Civil War then Dulwich was actually one of the few places in London loyal to the crown!


london was considerably smaller at the time and some miles from dulwich. not to mention that slavish loyalty to the crown at that time not something to be boasting of.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 16, 2016)

Christian Burt said:


> My own personal austerity probably means I'll claim the half-price!!


Bloody tories and housing costs! ..... oh shit wrong thread!!


----------



## Scutta (Sep 16, 2016)

Cyclodunc said:


> Who is arguing about the British civil war?





Dulwich Mishi said:


> If you mean the English Civil War then Dulwich was actually one of the few places in London loyal to the crown!





Pickman's model said:


> london was considerably smaller at the time and some miles from dulwich. not to mention that slavish loyalty to the crown at that time not something to be boasting of.


I really hope this thread morphs into an argument about this. YTC now time for your popcorn gif.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 16, 2016)

Cyclodunc said:


> Who is arguing about the British civil war?


civil warS. there was not one simple 'english civil war' being as there was stuff going on in scotland, wales, ireland too. and lots of people are, historians most notably but also other people - people like the levellers, the people who go to burford every year. there was a demonstration outside parliament a couple of weeks ago by irish republicans against the cromwell society's annual wreath laying, against there being a statue of cromwell outside parliament at all. it's not as dead as you seem to think.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 16, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> civil warS. there was not one simple 'english civil war' being as there was stuff going on in scotland, wales, ireland too. and lots of people are, historians most notably but also other people - people like the levellers, the people who go to burford every year. there was a demonstration outside parliament a couple of weeks ago by irish republicans against the cromwell society's annual wreath laying, against there being a statue of cromwell outside parliament at all. it's not as dead as you seem to think.



These people just need to move on


----------



## Joe K (Sep 16, 2016)

Cyclodunc said:


> Who is arguing about the British civil war?



<Takes question at face value>

The English Civil War, and the broader wars in Britain around the time, tend to be interpreted across fault lines based on politics (i.e. left-wingers following Christopher Hill's argument that the ECW was a class war despite its putatively religious basis; liberals and right-wingers insisting this is too rigid a reading). You've also got the ongoing controversy around the Nairn-Anderson thesis that the ECW was an 'incomplete bourgeois revolution' which means that England has never undergone an event similar to, say, the French Revolution to bring its politics into full liberal modernity. Whether or not you agree with this has implications for contemporary political practice.

As Pickman's Model says, there are also huge issues around memorialisation/ commemoration, particularly in Ireland, and I also think there's been an ideological commandeering of this whole idea of Cavalier sassiness/ sexiness/ flashiness by right-wingers like Boris Johnson in recent years - I've certainly seen it as a stick used to beat alleged 'Roundheads' like Corbyn for their alleged 'dourness'. 

(Sorry, I'm teaching Milton next week and this seemed a good place to rehearse some ideas.)


----------



## Christian Burt (Sep 16, 2016)

*Swaggering dandies* is definitely cavalier-esque


----------



## Joe K (Sep 16, 2016)

Christian Burt said:


> *Swaggering dandies* is definitely cavalier-esque



Picks up petrol can, holds it, poised, over fire:

BUT THE CAVALIERS WERE BAD TORIES


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 16, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Picks up petrol can, holds it, poised, over fire:
> 
> BUT THE CAVALIERS WERE BAD TORIES



I blame that Pink Panther with his swanky Charles I affectations.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 16, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Picks up petrol can, holds it, poised, over fire:
> 
> BUT THE CAVALIERS WERE BAD TORIES



There is no other kind.


----------



## Joe K (Sep 16, 2016)

poptyping said:


> There is no other kind.




Sorry, there was a second or third layer of basically aimless parody in that about the Scouser/ Manc tendency to put a redundant 'bad' in front of things that are already bad, i.e. 'someone's being a bad dickhead on this thread, like'.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 16, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> civil warS. there was not one simple 'english civil war' being as there was stuff going on in scotland, wales, ireland too. and lots of people are, historians most notably but also other people - people like the levellers, the people who go to burford every year. there was a demonstration outside parliament a couple of weeks ago by irish republicans against the cromwell society's annual wreath laying, against there being a statue of cromwell outside parliament at all. it's not as dead as you seem to think.



the levellers need to stop worrying about this and concentrate on making music again


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 16, 2016)

Cyclodunc said:


> the levellers need to stop worrying about this and concentrate on making music


ftfy


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 16, 2016)

Cyclodunc said:


> the levellers need to stop worrying about this and concentrate on making music again


No....no they don't. There is no requirement for any new levellers material, and precious little for that which exists.


----------



## Effra Eyes (Sep 16, 2016)

Don't know about anyone else, but after reading this thread, I'm really looking forward to Dog Day


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 16, 2016)

Can someone start up a british civil wars thread please?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 16, 2016)

Cyclodunc said:


> Can someone start up a british civil wars thread please?


You're showing leadership tendencies, you do it


----------



## EDC (Sep 16, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> No....no they don't. There is no requirement for any new levellers material, and precious little for that which exists.



Personally I think they're a load of shit.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 16, 2016)

EDC said:


> Personally I think they're a load of shit.


Personally I think you're being far too generous there.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 16, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> Personally I think you're being far too generous there.


Personally, SLAYER.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 16, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> london was considerably smaller at the time and some miles from dulwich. not to mention that slavish loyalty to the crown at that time not something to be boasting of.


 You clearly don't know me well...I wasn't boasting, merely stating a fact. I am very much anti-monarchist & think the French had the right idea...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 16, 2016)

poptyping said:


> There is no other kind.


 'Pa' Wilson, who founded our Football Club, was a Tory. I'd call him a good tory...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 16, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Sorry, there was a second or third layer of basically aimless parody in that about the Scouser/ Manc tendency to put a redundant 'bad' in front of things that are already bad, i.e. 'someone's being a bad dickhead on this thread, like'.



Yeah I got it  I just felt like stating the obvious/looking for a fight since there are so many dicks round here these days


----------



## Scutta (Sep 16, 2016)

SLAYER


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 16, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> You clearly don't know me well...I wasn't boasting, merely stating a fact. I am very much anti-monarchist & think the French had the right idea...


As did the Russians tho would have more time for Lenin and Trotsky if they'd killed the Romanoffs in publick


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 16, 2016)

Yeah, probably them too...but I'm not on here to discuss political history, prefer to  talk about Dulwich Hamlet, so I'll not get heavily involved in this...


----------



## Scutta (Sep 16, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Yeah, probably them too...but I'm not on here to discuss political history, prefer to  talk about Dulwich Hamlet, so I'll not get heavily involved in this...


it seems we are creating and discussing the political history of Dulwich Hamlet right now 

so get stuck in!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 16, 2016)

Yeah, well...some of us don't have time to follow this all day...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 16, 2016)

Scutta said:


> it seems we are creating and discussing the political history of Dulwich Hamlet right now
> 
> so get stuck in!



A shameful period.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 16, 2016)

poptyping said:


> A shameful period.


SLAYER


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 16, 2016)

Scutta said:


> SLAYER



Aren't that good tbh. Just like those shit pizzas you like.


----------



## scousedom (Sep 16, 2016)

Fact: Five out of five dogs who support Hamlet love Slayer.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 16, 2016)

poptyping said:


> Aren't that good tbh.



Also, they're bad Tories. Well, bad Republicans at least.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 16, 2016)

scousedom said:


> Fact: Five out of five dogs who support Hamlet love Slayer.



You calling Scutta a dog?!


----------



## scousedom (Sep 16, 2016)

No! I was trying to reference a Slayer tshirt I had one time, while tie-ing it to (as I see it) the most important point of this whole thread - Hamlet dogs.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Scutta (Sep 16, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Also, they're bad Tories. Well, bad Republicans at least.



Actually thats not completely true...still i get your point and i do slightly cry myself to sleep about it

SLAYER's KERRY KING: DONALD TRUMP Is 'The Biggest Liar I've Ever Seen In Politics'


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 16, 2016)

scousedom said:


> No! I was trying to reference a Slayer tshirt I had one time, while tie-ing it to (as I see it) the most important point of this whole thread - Hamlet dogs.



I was making a joke. Obviously this ill death that I'm currently experience is affecting my 'sense of humour'.


----------



## scousedom (Sep 16, 2016)

poptyping said:


> I was making a joke. Obviously this ill death that I'm currently experience is affecting my 'sense of humour'.



And obviously the tone of this thread is affecting my ability to understand when people are genuinely trying to start on each other or not!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 16, 2016)

scousedom said:


> No! I was trying to reference a Slayer tshirt I had one time, while tie-ing it to (as I see it) the most important point of this whole thread - Hamlet dogs.


Obvious really


----------



## Taper (Sep 16, 2016)

My dog listens to Slayer.  Although she has little choice.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 16, 2016)

Taper said:


> My dog listens to Slayer.  Although she has little choice.


My cat prefers Burzum. little racist.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 16, 2016)

im glad the thread has got on to the important stuff: discussing pets and Slayer though, all the way from political arguments via civil war history. 

anyone like soccer?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 16, 2016)

Scutta said:


> My cat prefers Burzum. little racist.



She's black. She can't be racist


----------



## Scutta (Sep 16, 2016)

poptyping said:


> She's black. She can't be racist


black metal \m/


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 16, 2016)

Scutta said:


> im glad the thread has got on to the important stuff: discussing pets and Slayer though, all the way from political arguments via civil war history.
> 
> anyone like soccer?


Soccer! Now I'm proper offended. It's football.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 16, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> Soccer! Now I'm proper offended. It's football.



Footy for fuck sake.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 16, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> Soccer! Now I'm proper offended. It's football.


shit I have been found out.... im just here for the politics *scarpers*


----------



## dcdulwich (Sep 17, 2016)

Editor.
Can you block people on the forum like you can on twitter, for eg, when you've realised that they are unnecessarily antagonistic and never have contributed, and are therefore never likely to contribute, anything worth reading?


----------



## Scutta (Sep 17, 2016)

dcdulwich said:


> Editor.
> Can you block people on the forum like you can on twitter, for eg, when you've realised that they are unnecessarily antagonistic and never have contributed, and are therefore never likely to contribute, anything worth reading?


click on said person, and click ignore on the options in  the box that pops up. Used editor as an example, not assuming anything.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 17, 2016)

Scutta said:


> My cat prefers Burzum.


Explains a lot.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 17, 2016)

Priscilla says fuck Dog day


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2016)

Scutta said:


> click on said person, and click ignore on the options in  the box that pops up. Used editor as an example, not assuming anything.
> View attachment 92651


Get that red triangle off my profile!


----------



## Scutta (Sep 17, 2016)

editor said:


> Get that red triangle off my profile!


we all know you're secretly an illuminati lizard, welsh dragon my arse.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 17, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Priscilla says fuck Dog day
> 
> View attachment 92655


just attempted that with Rambo


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 17, 2016)

Scutta said:


> we all know you're secretly an illuminati lizard, welsh dragon my arse.


We all know Welsh dragons are like the dragons off ivor the engine


----------



## Fingers (Sep 18, 2016)

Scutta said:


> just attempted that with Rambo


Haha


----------



## pompeydunc (Sep 18, 2016)

Nice to get a mention in the London Football Guide:

"Looking forward, there are another couple of international breaks coming up in October and November which League One, League Two and non-league clubs should all be looking to exploit.

One London club with a plan in place for the 8 October are the always forward thinking Dulwich Hamlet who are holding a *Trade Union Day* - all trade union members will get entry to their match against Bognor Regis for just £4 (that's 60% off the normal price) on production of a membership card. Let me know if you're aware of any other deals."


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 18, 2016)

Yeah, but we didn't do it because it was an international weekend, that's a bonus...didn't realise it was an international weekend when we picked the date!


----------



## AndyDHFC (Sep 20, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> Then we had an "old buzzard" at another game, not to mention an 'aviary'.  (Aveley!)



I seem to recall a goose went flying up and down the Dulwich right wing for about 15 minutes at the first game of the season in the late 90s/early 2000s. It must have been a good game as it's the only thing I remember about it ...


----------



## Scutta (Sep 21, 2016)

AndyDHFC said:


> I seem to recall a goose went flying up and down the Dulwich right wing for about 15 minutes at the first game of the season in the late 90s/early 2000s. It must have been a good game as it's the only thing I remember about it ...








????


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 23, 2016)

Scutta said:


> we all know you're secretly an illuminati lizard, welsh dragon my arse.



Should have had it t'other way up. Nazis used an upright red triangle to denote PoWs, pies and deserters. The other way is for political prisoners - Communists, Social Democrats, anarchists, and other "enemies of the state".


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 25, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Should have had it t'other way up. Nazis used an upright red triangle to denote PoWs, pies and deserters. The other way is for political prisoners - Communists, Social Democrats, anarchists, and other "enemies of the state".



Some anarchists wore black triangles along with the rest of the asoz. I like black triangles.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 25, 2016)

AndyDHFC said:


> I seem to recall a goose went flying up and down the Dulwich right wing for about 15 minutes at the first game of the season in the late 90s/early 2000s. It must have been a good game as it's the only thing I remember about it ...


It played down the middle, not on the wing!  Home to Croydon Athletic early in season 2004/5.  It chased Terry Bowes at waist height, flying right behind him for about twenty yards before lifting off and flying away over the goal at the Dog Kennel Hill End.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 4, 2016)

Limited Edition Dulwich Hamlet FC Season Ticket/Travel Card Holder
Sposnored by UNISON for Saturday's Trade Union Day
All profits will go to the excellent 12th Man scheme


----------



## Ronco (Oct 4, 2016)

Are they for sale? At the ground on Sat?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 4, 2016)

yep should be on 12th man stall


----------



## blueheaven (Oct 5, 2016)

They look great - how much?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Oct 5, 2016)

Excellent work, they look fantastic!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 5, 2016)

cost about £1:60 each to produce was thinking £2:00
but up to 12th Man really

what do people think is £2 quid or £2:50  ?


----------



## Fingers (Oct 5, 2016)

2.5 to 3.00 and still a bargain


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 5, 2016)

yep £2:50 seems right

We have just 100


----------



## toby kempton (Oct 5, 2016)

What's this I hear about new dulwich stickers? Will they be on sale on saturday how much and who do I get them from


----------



## dcdulwich (Oct 6, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> yep £2:50 seems right



£3 or £2.50 to season ticket holders?!


----------



## darryl (Oct 6, 2016)

toby kempton said:


> What's this I hear about new dulwich stickers? Will they be on sale on saturday how much and who do I get them from


----------



## Lyham (Oct 6, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 93417 Limited Edition Dulwich Hamlet FC Season Ticket/Travel Card Holder
> Sposnored by UNISON for Saturday's Trade Union Day
> All profits will go to the excellent 12th Man scheme



 Looks great! What material is it?


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm on the road with my band so can't make it so will someone plllleeeease take some pics?


----------



## toby kempton (Oct 6, 2016)

Currently doing a sports study hope its OK to ask some of you some questions after the game?


----------



## mick mccartney (Oct 6, 2016)

toby kempton said:


> Currently doing a sports study hope its OK to ask some of you some questions after the game?


O.K.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 7, 2016)

editor said:


> I'm on the road with my band so can't make it so will someone plllleeeease take some pics?



Yes I can. There is quite a bit going on tomorrow so I can write that part of the day to include in the report if you want. Could you give us a re-tweet on Brixton Buzz Twitter please


----------



## Fingers (Oct 7, 2016)

We also need fans for a photoshoot at half time

Back the Playfair Qatar campaign on Saturday – Dulwich Hamlet Supporters' Trust


----------



## liamdhfc (Oct 7, 2016)

Just a couple of comments from our opponents - enjoy

As I often do prior to playing against opposition, I ventured onto the Dulwich forum and was surprised to see some 14 pages of postings regarding our game on Saturday (or so I thought). What have they become? If that is the sort of fan base they have now attracted, I would rather play in front of 50 people at Bognor than that political claptrap.
If you have an hour to spend please enjoy their ramblings especially regarding some of our fans. Needless to say after I had read about 7 pages I gave up us there was hardly any positive comments regarding the actual game, and to think they were a club I used to look up to and admire, and aren't they a fan ownership club.






*Post by BarryA on yesterday at 10:56am*
See what you mean Mo. Of course there's more than one Dulwich Forum but the one you're referring-to seems the most active these days. All seems very juvenile - a bit like reading a 'Young Ones' script - and surprisingly football-free. Just shows that the increased attendances at Hamlet in recent seasons are not an unmixed blessing. As you know I live about 2 miles from Champion Hill and go there occasionally when Rocks don't have a game. To be fair, the big, youthful crowds make for a great atmosphere but listen to some of the conversations and you wonder whether some of these urban trendies have ever seen a football match before or are just there to show off their facial topiary and sample the (excellent) craft beers. But my real beef with many 'new' Dulwiich supporters is not with their political views (which generally I share) so much as the fact that most of them are spoiled middle-class brats playing at being lefties for a bit before turning into their stockbroker-belt parents. 

Incidentally, I went to watch Wadham Lodge v Clapton in the Essex Senior League last night. (I lead a glamorous , jet-set existence.) Clapton took around 80 fans. I'm told they're getting gates of 700 -800 at home. A similar crowd to Hamlet but even younger and much scruffier; they'll probably move to Dulwich once they graduate and start working at HSBC or Goldman Sachs. They're all Merchant Bankers really.


----------



## Scutta (Oct 7, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> Just a couple of comments from our opponents - enjoy
> 
> As I often do prior to playing against opposition, I ventured onto the Dulwich forum and was surprised to see some 14 pages of postings regarding our game on Saturday (or so I thought). What have they become? If that is the sort of fan base they have now attracted, I would rather play in front of 50 people at Bognor than that political claptrap.
> If you have an hour to spend please enjoy their ramblings especially regarding some of our fans. Needless to say after I had read about 7 pages I gave up us there was hardly any positive comments regarding the actual game, and to think they were a club I used to look up to and admire, and aren't they a fan ownership club.
> ...


Awwwwww


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 7, 2016)

Marginally better than being homophobic racists pricks, I suppose.

*yes I know not all bognor fans


----------



## Paula_G (Oct 7, 2016)

Couple of interesting points from that. Surprised to read Clapton "only" taking 80 fans to Wadham Lodge given there seems to be a lot of needle between the two clubs and its just down the road. And off course can't resist a little "dig" at Bognor Regis Logan's Run admission policy of no concessions for senior citizens!


----------



## toby kempton (Oct 7, 2016)

Fingers said:


> We also need fans for a photoshoot at half time
> 
> Back the Playfair Qatar campaign on Saturday – Dulwich Hamlet Supporters' Trust


Yep will hapily take part


----------



## Fingers (Oct 7, 2016)

toby kempton said:


> Yep will hapily take part



Ta, behind the goals, not sure which end, most probably the carwash end


----------



## Mr Blobby (Oct 7, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> Just a couple of comments from our opponents - enjoy



As I often do prior to playing against opposition, I ventured onto the Dulwich forum and was surprised to see some 14 pages of postings regarding our game on Saturday (or so I thought). What have they become? If that is the sort of fan base they have now attracted, I would rather play in front of 50 people at Bognor than that political claptrap.
If you have an hour to spend please enjoy their ramblings especially regarding some of our fans. Needless to say after I had read about 7 pages I gave up us there was hardly any positive comments regarding the actual game, and to think they were a club I used to look up to and admire, and aren't they a fan ownership club.





*Post by BarryA on yesterday at 10:56am*
See what you mean Mo. Of course there's more than one Dulwich Forum but the one you're referring-to seems the most active these days. All seems very juvenile - a bit like reading a 'Young Ones' script - and surprisingly football-free. Just shows that the increased attendances at Hamlet in recent seasons are not an unmixed blessing. As you know I live about 2 miles from Champion Hill and go there occasionally when Rocks don't have a game. To be fair, the big, youthful crowds make for a great atmosphere but listen to some of the conversations and you wonder whether some of these urban trendies have ever seen a football match before or are just there to show off their facial topiary and sample the (excellent) craft beers. But my real beef with many 'new' Dulwiich supporters is not with their political views (which generally I share) so much as the fact that most of them are spoiled middle-class brats playing at being lefties for a bit before turning into their stockbroker-belt parents.

Incidentally, I went to watch Wadham Lodge v Clapton in the Essex Senior League last night. (I lead a glamorous , jet-set existence.) Clapton took around 80 fans. I'm told they're getting gates of 700 -800 at home. A similar crowd to Hamlet but even younger and much scruffier; they'll probably move to Dulwich once they graduate and start working at HSBC or Goldman Sachs. They're all Merchant Bankers really.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2016)

Mr Blobby said:


> But my real beef with many 'new' Dulwiich supporters is not with their political views (which generally I share) so much as the fact that most of them are spoiled middle-class brats playing at being lefties for a bit before turning into their stockbroker-belt parents..


You sir*, are a pig shit ignorant twat. Enjoy your stupid world of monochromatic stereotypes like the clueless buffoon you are. Yep. It's easy insulting people you know fuck all about, isn't it?  You doucheface arsenozzle spout.

*whoever it was who wrote it: I can't work it out from the post


----------



## Fingers (Oct 7, 2016)

editor said:


> You sir*, are a pig shit ignorant twat. Enjoy your stupid world of monochromatic stereotypes like the clueless buffoon you are.
> 
> *whoever it was who write it: I can't work out out from the post


This


----------



## Fingers (Oct 7, 2016)

For the record... 

People who have complained about the day on here 4
People who have complained about the day on the Bognor forums 0
People who have complained about the day and had a chat with me at the footy about it 1


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Yes I can. There is quite a bit going on tomorrow so I can write that part of the day to include in the report if you want. Could you give us a re-tweet on Brixton Buzz Twitter please



I've got a piece going up at 8am tomorrow.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 7, 2016)

editor said:


> I've got a piece going up at 8am tomorrow.



Brilliant. Ta fella


----------



## Scutta (Oct 8, 2016)

Good luck hope it goes well and more importantly we smash bognor. Come on Dulwich!!


----------



## Taper (Oct 8, 2016)

Bognor's a bogie for me.  Seldom seen the Hamlet do them over.  Best one I've seen was that 0-0 draw just after Xmas about five years ago.  Crowd of 800 odd.  Seemed huge at the time. At least Prior's elsewhere.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 8, 2016)

A gentle request...can we please keep the disabled bay clear today as people will be wanting to use it for what it is actually designated for...Thank you:

Please keep wheelchair bay clear - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Good luck hope it goes well and more importantly we smash bognor. Come on Dulwich!!


Let bugger bognor be your watchword


----------



## Taper (Oct 8, 2016)

A lot of people do a lot for the club, and I do very little other than support it doggedly. 

But in order to attend today's game, me and the dog have been forced to agree to a list of demands from my wife and daughter (see photo).  Wife's amendments  are written in the blood she extracted from me. 

So yes, the things I do for this bloody club.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2016)

Got a copy of hope not hate today advertising the tu day. Bit short notice I thought.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 8, 2016)

Still good publicity though...


----------



## Latahs (Oct 8, 2016)

Taper said:


> A lot of people do a lot for the club, and I do very little other than support it doggedly.
> 
> But in order to attend today's game, me and the dog have been forced to agree to a list of demands from my wife and daughter (see photo).  Wife's amendments View attachment 93617 are written in the blood she extracted from me.
> 
> So yes, the things I do for this bloody club.



Feel free to come and talk about metal at the megacontainer, although, unsure why black metal isn't included on that list?


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 8, 2016)

Massive surprise. Bognor fans are utter fucking inbred twats.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2016)

Bloody hell - over 2,200 there today! Shame about the result...


----------



## pitchfork (Oct 8, 2016)

That was dull, boring and tedious! It's all been said before, it was so quiet even the pigeons decided to chill out on the pitch. And one of them showed more initiative than the whole team, got my man of the match!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 8, 2016)

Great attendance today
With over 2,200 in attendance today
proves the decision to go with a trade union day
worked

Lots of new faces - Hope a some will come back again despite the result

well done to all those involved in making today a success (at least attendance and recognition wise)

Note

In the Conference only Tranmere got a bigger gate


----------



## iamwithnail (Oct 8, 2016)

We were awful.  Bereft of inspiration, shaky at the back and ineffective in the last third.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 8, 2016)

With the huge support and resources we have
don't understand why we are playing so poorly
#seriously
its disappointing
especially as so many people (old and new)  have such faith in the club

we did have one stone wall penalty and we did hit the cross bar

shame Bognor fans have to be such drunken prats or maybe "so called" fans (not all but far to many)

Were proud to be a family club - maybe they dont want to be

Then again we had over 2,200 in attendance


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Oct 8, 2016)

Crap.

Thought Sekajja was bright though, deserved his goal.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## blueheaven (Oct 8, 2016)

Completely unacceptable performance.


----------



## cambelt (Oct 8, 2016)

Last two home games.... 1-4, and 1-3. Second half today was the most bored I've ever been at Champion Hill. Tactic seems to be lets try something that obviously isn't working until it does. It's bullshit and lazy.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 8, 2016)

Thought the teams were fairly evenly matched today, a bit of cancelling each other out. Can't say that they had a standout player that caught the eye. 

Substitutions came too late, would have hooked Danny Carr for Teniola after 60 mins. Not sure why Tomlin didn't start. Sweet free kick from Ash at the end inches away but too little too late. Nyren best as always when wide right and hitting the byline. Chambers doesn't seem up for it - presume Green injured which was why he started? Would have subbed him instead of Ming who I thought played well.

Saw Dean Lodge scored for Met Police! And Sandy Cunningham played last 35 mins for Grays.


----------



## pitchfork (Oct 8, 2016)

I suppose it's a bit like a relationship, I really enjoyed it at first (those barmy away days in D1S, Erhun with his passion and drive), now after 4 years it's become stale, predictable too comfortable. I now look forward to it being over (leaving to beat the rush how sad is that!)


----------



## iamwithnail (Oct 8, 2016)

really?  (Re: evenly matched) Thought we were far too easily pushed off the ball, Bognor weren't great, but we were just terrible, lots of frenetic-ness, not much purpose.  

I commented at about 80 minutes that I hadn't realised Ash was playing (possibly at the free kick?).  Was stuck next to a bunch of tourists and even they were saying "Why do they keep doing the same thing over and over though, it's obviously not working?", which was fair.  No idea why we keep lumping in these high balls, they're not working.  Feel like teams have got the measure of how to defeat what's been a pretty effective system for us.  Did we get many/any onto heads/feet in the box today?


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 8, 2016)

Harrow performance was far worse than today. Their third was well offside too. It wasn't like they were playing silky football or peppering our goal.

Just a well organised workmanlike team able to capitalise on mistakes and keep it tight at the back.


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 8, 2016)

We have so much resources than them. So, essentially we've lost in another terrific encounter with Bognor...who Jamie Howell has managed to put a great team together with, despite losing 4 of the most coveted players in the league. We were, well, poor.


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 8, 2016)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Harrow performance was far worse than today. Their third was well offside too. It wasn't like they were playing silky football or peppering our goal.
> 
> Just a well organised workmanlike team able to capitalise on mistakes and keep it tight at the back.


They're very much at the classy end of workmanlike.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 8, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Crap.
> 
> Thought Sekajja was bright though, deserved his goal.



Great celebration too!


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 8, 2016)

iamwithnail said:


> really?  (Re: evenly matched) Thought we were far too easily pushed off the ball, Bognor weren't great, but we were just terrible, lots of frenetic-ness, not much purpose.
> 
> I commented at about 80 minutes that I hadn't realised Ash was playing (possibly at the free kick?).  Was stuck next to a bunch of tourists and even they were saying "Why do they keep doing the same thing over and over though, it's obviously not working?", which was fair.  No idea why we keep lumping in these high balls, they're not working.  Feel like teams have got the measure of how to defeat what's been a pretty effective system for us.  Did we get many/any onto heads/feet in the box today?


That's ridiculously harsh on Ash. I know it's fashionable to do so these days but why are you picking him out?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 8, 2016)

When were doing really well in the conference
can we remember those who supported us in hard times


----------



## pitchfork (Oct 8, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> When were doing really well in the conference
> can we remember those who supported us in hard times


Wishful thinking, it's not about hard times, I don't think our expensive squad is going through hard times (playing in front of 2000 fans, and being well paid for this level!) is hardly hard times! More like devoid of any passion times!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 8, 2016)

surely two strong defenders
we need to stop leaking goals


----------



## iamwithnail (Oct 8, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> That's ridiculously harsh on Ash. I know it's fashionable to do so these days but why are you picking him out?



Yeah, it sounds it a bit, wasn't particularly meant as singling him out. Just I've generally been quite a fan, felt he was (almost literally) anonymous today. My view was I got in about 10-15 minutes in, watched the rest of the first half, and then wasn't until late in the second half noticed that he was actually playing.  He's an absolutely stomping player when he's on his game, and I was genuinely surprised to 'notice' him late on. YMMV.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 8, 2016)

cambelt said:


> Last two home games.... 1-4, and 1-3. Second half today was the most bored I've ever been at Champion Hill. Tactic seems to be lets try something that obviously isn't working until it does. It's bullshit and lazy.



Thank you for at least mentioning the result. Yes, I ended up looking it up on the Ryman website but it would have been nice to see it here first. Congratulations on your attendance but there's "focusing on the positives" and actually giving out relevant information. I actually thought the score was 0-0 or 1-1 before your I looked up the result. Shit happens. FFS! We're on the left aren't we? We should be used to shit happens. Makes us celebrate the good more when we actually get some.


----------



## blueheaven (Oct 8, 2016)

I actually thought Ash was one of the few who had an OK game. He puts his foot on the ball, tries to be positive, and finds his man with a pass, which is more than the others around him were managing.

Sadly I thought Bognor were significantly better than us, in terms of both organisation and workrate, and it was a very deserved win for them. The really sad thing for me is just how devoid of ideas we look. And there's just no passion or urgency in our team. I don't really care whether or not we play nice football - I just want to see a team that will work hard for each other and dig in to get the points. Way too often this season our players have looked like they've never even met each other before kick-off.

I'd like to see us go back to basics, simplify the system and the formation. Ditch the one-striker formation because, to be honest, it hasn't worked for us since Erhun left. He was good enough to effectively be two players on the pitch for us - a box-to-box midfielder _and_ a supporting striker. No one else has played the number 10 role effectively and no striker since he left (with the exception of perhaps Akinyemi) has managed to be effective through the middle on their own. Daniel Carr is just the latest to look absolutely lost and I struggle to believe he's a player who has spent the last few years in the professional game. And he's far from the only one who just doesn't look good enough at the moment, from the goalkeeper all the way up the pitch (incidentally, surely I can't be the only one thinking we should have hung on to Phil Wilson?).

Some of today's decisions from the manager were baffling and I'm hoping they were enforced by injury rather than strategic, otherwise we're in even more of a mess than it seems. Did Ming go off because of a knock? Where was Green? Why didn't Tomlin start, and why did he come on and play as a deep midfielder? Why can't Clunis just be told to stay on the right (or at least _try_ to use his left foot)?

On the bright side, Sekajja looked quite tricky, especially in the second half when he got a bit more involved. Wonder how long that'll last before he goes the same way as most of our other new signings. (Sorry, that last comment is incredibly negative, I know).


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 8, 2016)

iamwithnail said:


> Yeah, it sounds it a bit, wasn't particularly meant as singling him out. Just I've generally been quite a fan, felt he was (almost literally) anonymous today. My view was I got in about 10-15 minutes in, watched the rest of the first half, and then wasn't until late in the second half noticed that he was actually playing.  He's an absolutely stomping player when he's on his game, and I was genuinely surprised to 'notice' him late on. YMMV.


Only said it because I thought he made most of the good stuff in the first half. Was limited good stuff it has to be said.


----------



## Scolly (Oct 8, 2016)

Glad I wasn't there to see my bar scarf banner being nicked... as I my have been nicked myself as a result. Thanks for all rallying around to get it back!!


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 8, 2016)

planetgeli said:


> Thank you for at least mentioning the result. Yes, I ended up looking it up on the Ryman website but it would have been nice to see it here first. Congratulations on your attendance but there's "focusing on the positives" and actually giving out relevant information. I actually thought the score was 0-0 or 1-1 before your I looked up the result. Shit happens. FFS! We're on the left aren't we? We should be used to shit happens. Makes us celebrate the good more when we actually get some.


You seem to have mistaken this board for a results service. I'd recommend Twitter or Football Web Pages.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 9, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> You seem to have mistaken this board for a results service. I'd recommend Twitter or Football Web Pages.



Every match thread I've seen in the last half dozen or so has included the score, often in an amended headline. I'd prefer to read Urban than Twitter any day of a year on Neptune.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 9, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Massive surprise. Bognor fans are utter fucking inbred twats.



What did they do this time?


----------



## Fingers (Oct 9, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> What did they do this time?



They took down Scolly's massive bar scarf and (so I heard) stashed it in one of their bags. Security told them to return it or get booted out. Shame they have an arsehole contingent as most of the Bognor fans I met yesterday were ace.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 9, 2016)

Fingers said:


> They took down Scolly's massive bar scarf and (so I heard) stashed it in one of their bags. Security told them to return it or get booted out. Shame they have an arsehole contingent as most of the Bognor fans I met yesterday were ace.



No need for such bellendery tbh.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Fingers (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Fingers (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Oct 9, 2016)

Fingers said:


> They took down Scolly's massive bar scarf and (so I heard) stashed it in one of their bags. Security told them to return it or get booted out. Shame they have an arsehole contingent as most of the Bognor fans I met yesterday were ace.



By and large they're a nice bunch, but they _always_ have an arsehole contingent. See the innumerable cheap comments about playing in pink _every_ time we go there.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 9, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> By and large they're a nice bunch, but they _always_ have an arsehole contingent. See the innumerable cheap comments about playing in pink _every_ time we go there.



Not to mention one of our female fans getting groped last time we went...


----------



## Fingers (Oct 9, 2016)

Plus one of the Bognor players damaged one of our pigeons


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 9, 2016)

Many thanks to all for all the updates, news, match reports, comments, pictures and yes, even the bloody scores! It's well appreciated I assure you. It's a 500 mile round trip if I ever want to see a game but it reminds me of my years in London supporting Hendon (who I still follow) once Arsenal had priced me and my kid out.

Your crowds and all the left and union affiliated stuff is to be proud of. Keep up the good work.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 9, 2016)

Trade Union Day at Dulwich Hamlet

Great picture
Great cause
Stop Foul play in Qatar
Regarding concerns about safety and conditions of workers building World Cup facilities in Qatar

(Sorry would credit if knew photographer - but excellent)

now know its Photo Dunc aka Cyclodunc


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 9, 2016)

Moi!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 10, 2016)

Photos can be seen here:

Dulwich Hamlet 1 - 3 Bognor Regis Town | Facebook


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 10, 2016)

The TLFG blogger was there on Saturday and wrote a few thoughts. .


----------



## mick mccartney (Oct 10, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Plus one of the Bognor players damaged one of our pigeons


.. Parakeets are gonna get ya ...


----------



## darryl (Oct 10, 2016)

" A period of pressure led to key rattling by the Rabble – a ‘comedy’ moment that is long past its sell by date."

Aye to that.

Disappointing Dulwich Hamlet go down 3-1 at home to Bognor Regis in front of bumper Trade Union Day crowd at Champion Hill


----------



## clog (Oct 10, 2016)

It was so bad I daren't commit my thoughts to "paper"...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 11, 2016)

A big thank you (as Mishi wrote in the Match programme) to the Editor of Urban 75 for all his great work on building this game and indeed all his efforts on keeping this key resources going - vital communication tool


----------



## crocustim (Oct 12, 2016)

darryl said:


> " A period of pressure led to key rattling by the Rabble – a ‘comedy’ moment that is long past its sell by date."
> 
> Aye to that.
> 
> Disappointing Dulwich Hamlet go down 3-1 at home to Bognor Regis in front of bumper Trade Union Day crowd at Champion Hill



Enlighten me on the keys. What was the origin? I didn't realise it was comedy. I just thought it was a quirky thing that developed to interact with the game and quite liked it tbh.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Oct 12, 2016)

crocustim said:


> Enlighten me on the keys. What was the origin? I didn't realise it was comedy. I just thought it was a quirky thing that developed to interact with the game and quite liked it tbh.


One old standing member of the rabble expressed his dislike of it, one newish member instigated it at every corner to wind him up. Lots of very new members blindly copied assuming it was a thing.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Oct 12, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> One old standing member of the rabble expressed his dislike of it, one newish member instigated it at every corner to wind him up. Lots of very new members blindly copied assuming it was a thing.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 12, 2016)

Wankers


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 12, 2016)

crocustim said:


> Enlighten me on the keys. What was the origin? I didn't realise it was comedy. I just thought it was a quirky thing that developed to interact with the game and quite liked it tbh.


 Loads of old bollocks, something 'nicked off the telly' from European games, or something like that..probably people professing to being 'against modern football' whilst 'apeing modern football'...


----------



## Lucy Fur (Oct 12, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Wankers


Random B.I.G


----------



## darryl (Oct 12, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Loads of old bollocks, something 'nicked off the telly' from European games, or something like that..probably people professing to being 'against modern football' whilst 'apeing modern football'...



There's a sticker in the gents' under the stand that reads "AGAINST MODERN FOOTBALL - endorsed by..." with a picture of Jurgen Klopp. Presumably placed there by someone with delusions so big they can be seen from space.


----------



## crocustim (Oct 12, 2016)

So crowd mentality and inertia has been set loose to annoy one individual forevermore, but now its backfired and you dont like it either? Haha. You've created a monster. People seem to enjoy it. And not because it references 3rd division Danish football or anything like that. You'll probably just have to suck it up.


----------



## crocustim (Oct 12, 2016)

Although missed that you suggested this was started by a newb too. Oh well.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 12, 2016)

I thought it was nicked off another non league team?. It's a good way of identifying twats, we should keep it.


----------



## iamwithnail (Oct 12, 2016)

On the note of stuff at the match, I thought the union banners were very nice to look at, but they would have been better not blocking the view of the pitch from the TO/carwash corner, there was quite a lot of pitchside space taken up when it was already very tight as it was a busy match.  Maybe on the walls/displayed behind the goals on the framing would have been better?


----------



## crocustim (Oct 12, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> I thought it was nicked off another non league team?. It's a good way of identifying twats, we should keep it.


Well call me a twat, but I'll probably keep doing it.

There's worse things in the world.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Oct 12, 2016)

crocustim said:


> Well call me a twat, ...


Happy to oblige


----------



## EDC (Oct 12, 2016)

Tin hat time.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 12, 2016)

crocustim said:


> Well call me a twat, but I'll probably keep doing it.
> 
> There's worse things in the world.


You're a twat.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 12, 2016)

'Get your keys out for the corner, get your keys out for the corner...'


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 12, 2016)

crocustim said:


> So crowd mentality and inertia has been set loose to annoy one individual forevermore, but now its backfired and you dont like it either? Haha. You've created a monster. People seem to enjoy it. And not because it references 3rd division Danish football or anything like that. You'll probably just have to suck it up.



People used to care about the collective. Being a part of a football crowd used to be a bit like being part of a union with solid values. Nowadays it seems both are more about the indidivual than the collective. 

Hence wankers. Are we looking at the cause of the destruction of the "rabble"? 

That no one seems to give a shit about the collective anymore. Certainly only Lucy Fur Dulwich Mishi ForwardHamlet amongst others you could trust to have your back. I wouldn't trust too many of the newbies. Wankers.


----------



## EDC (Oct 12, 2016)

I've always thought the key jangling was one of the most ridiculous things I've ever seen at football and hate choreographed 'ultra' clone nonsense, all that hand clapping, arms around each other, backs to the game jumping up and down, etc.  No-one with a megaphone is going to tell me when and what to sing either.

Pyros though, that's another matter.


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 12, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> People used to care about the collective. Being a part of a football crowd used to be a bit like being part of a union with solid values. Nowadays it seems both are more about the indidivual than the collective.
> 
> Hence wankers. Are we looking at the cause of the destruction of the "rabble"?
> 
> That no one seems to give a shit about the collective anymore. Certainly only Lucy Fur Dulwich Mishi ForwardHamlet amongst others you could trust to have your back. I wouldn't trust too many of the newbies. Wankers.


Crikey.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 12, 2016)

He's back!


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Oct 13, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> People used to care about the collective. Being a part of a football crowd used to be a bit like being part of a union with solid values. Nowadays it seems both are more about the indidivual than the collective.
> 
> Hence wankers. Are we looking at the cause of the destruction of the "rabble"?
> 
> That no one seems to give a shit about the collective anymore. Certainly only Lucy Fur Dulwich Mishi ForwardHamlet amongst others you could trust to have your back. I wouldn't trust too many of the newbies. Wankers.


Someone said this to me yesterday, when I was struggling to explain what's happened over the past 18 months or so. It's pretty much bang on.

"The initial nouveaux wave was individual weirdos and oddballs, the kind of people who never previously fit anywhere, the kind of people eccentric/bored/lonely enough to go to a small non-league club and "find something there". In the 70s we'd have started the early punk bands. But more recently, it's been established groups of friends, more normal people, who don't need to mingle and often view us with amusement."

To the old school DHFC fans - I have utmost respect for all of you and any conversations I have with nouveaux fans re how the crowd mix has changed over the past couple of years obviously do not apply to you. It's more a reflection on the type of people that are now being attracted - the 2013 new DHFC fan is a very different beast (on the whole) to the 2015 onwards new fan. You're all still the same, and we love you for it.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 13, 2016)

ForwardHamlet said:


> "The initial nouveaux wave was individual weirdos and oddballs, the kind of people who never previously fit anywhere, the kind of people eccentric/bored/lonely enough to go to a small non-league club and "find something there". In the 70s we'd have started the early punk bands. But more recently, it's been established groups of friends, more normal people, who don't need to mingle and often view us with amusement."



For me the 'earlier nouveaux wave' (for want of a better phrase...) might have included weirdos and oddballs but it also included a lot of people who had put in a lot of hours at a lot of (often lower league and non-league) football matches. For me it had the better bits of going to watch Lincoln City without the decades of accumulated bitterness some people have there and much closer to home. I really don't think that's the case with the majority of the newer people (I'm sure a lot of them have watched a lot of Liverpool/Man U on TV).

That's not to slag anyone off - there's nothing wrong with not having spent loads of miserable Saturdays on crumbling terraces in the rain, and the older fans could just as easily complain about us - but it does change the atmosphere IMO and when you get a load of people waving their keys around it does make me cringe a bit.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 13, 2016)

Growing levels of isolation in Society

Lack of community and worker solidarity 

Causing Poverty, Stress and Mental Health Issues

Thats surely part of why we are trying to build a community at Dulwich Hamlet
and yes it takes all types (key janglers as well)


Please note: I am not a key jangler myself, but ......

Neoliberalism is creating loneliness. That’s what’s wrenching society apart | George Monbiot


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 13, 2016)

darryl said:


> There's a sticker in the gents' under the stand that reads "AGAINST MODERN FOOTBALL - endorsed by..." with a picture of Jurgen Klopp. Presumably placed there by someone with delusions so big they can be seen from space.


Surely John Beck, Graham Taylor and Dave Bassett would be more appropriate on that sticker than Klopp!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 13, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> Surely John Beck, Graham Taylor and Dave Bassett would be more appropriate on that sticker than Klopp!



2 out of 3 former Lincoln managers. Always forward thinking.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 13, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> For me the 'earlier nouveaux wave' (for want of a better phrase...) might have included weirdos and oddballs but it also included a lot of people who had put in a lot of hours at a lot of (often lower league and non-league) football matches. For me it had the better bits of going to watch Lincoln City without the decades of accumulated bitterness some people have there and much closer to home. I really don't think that's the case with the majority of the newer people (I'm sure a lot of them have watched a lot of Liverpool/Man U on TV).


I don't think weirdos and people who'd been to football before are mutually exclusive.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 13, 2016)

vornstyle76 said:


> I don't think weirdos and people who'd been to football before are mutually exclusive.



Definitely not.

I wasn't trying to say they were.


----------



## clog (Oct 14, 2016)

ForwardHamlet said:


> To the old school DHFC fans - I have utmost respect for all of you and any conversations I have with nouveaux fans re how the crowd mix has changed over the past couple of years obviously do not apply to you. It's more a reflection on the type of people that are now being attracted - the 2013 new DHFC fan is a very different beast (on the whole) to the 2015 onwards new fan. You're all still the same, and we love you for it.



I'm a 2014 new fan so not sure where that puts me.


----------



## all to nah (Oct 15, 2016)

As some of you might know I'm publishing a weekly mini-perzine about my life in Barcelona this season. The 9th issue is about the last weekend and will come in pink and blue. It's written in (very german) English. If you're interested in it, send a mail to blau-zine@gmx.de and I'll send you the pdf-file and an introduction. The zine will be available at the Megacontainer as well - more information will follow.


----------



## all to nah (Oct 17, 2016)

First I forgot to credit Cyclodunc for his photo in the zine - and than I forgot to do so for a second time in the last post. Sorry, Cyclodunc!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 17, 2016)

So much for German efficiency...
I blame the Danes!


----------



## all to nah (Oct 20, 2016)

Please ask Scolly for the zine on Saturday: news from twitter


----------



## Christian Burt (Oct 21, 2016)

One of the benefits of an isolated society: a market for great telly.
TV over the last few years has been friggin' ace.


----------



## Scutta (Oct 23, 2016)

Christian Burt said:


> One of the benefits of an isolated society: a market for great telly.
> TV over the last few years has been friggin' ace.


Just about to start Ray D.


----------

